# Buck's 75 Gallon



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Well here it is on week 2 after setup.
Many things left to do like canopy and lighting, but the lights on there now are not doing all that bad. I am running my old lights from the 30gallon. 
Its a 4' shop light with one T-8 5500k bulb powered by the original ballast (for 2 bulbs) and the other bulb (T-8 6500k) has a 3X ballast that I added to power the second bulb. Then in front of that , laying on them dang glass tops that I hate so much is the stock T-8 flourescent light strip that came with the tank, I just changed the bulb to a 8500k Flora-Sun bulb.

*WEEK 2*









I also was looking for some change with this tank and went with a blue background... I think the blue really freshens up the tank... of course it looks a little overpowering now but I think with a few months of growth and maturity of the plants it will be very nice looking.

Pay no mind to the equiptment, Im working on that also... I am definately going to add my other XP2 to the tank for filtration as there is only one on there now with just a small powerhead for circulation.


----------



## jojomichael (Sep 16, 2003)

Is that background painted?


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

i don't think it is. Did you cycle the tank before you added the fish? You said after week 2, tanks don't cycle that fast, IMO unless you used Bio Speria and then I still don't trust it. Some people said it works, others don't. :roll:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I normally do paint my backgrounds but not on this tank. Its one of those reversible black and blue's... I didnt have the guts to paint blue... LOL ...I did use some veggie oil and a credit card to apply it though. 

Cycling? What is cycling? 
I have not cycled a tank in 2 years since going planted... no need. I do 2 - 15% water changes a week for the first month and then life goes on... :wink:


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

pufferfreak said:


> i don't think it is. Did you cycle the tank before you added the fish? You said after week 2, tanks don't cycle that fast, IMO unless you used Bio Speria and then I still don't trust it. Some people said it works, others don't. :roll:


Cycling is only really neccesary when you start with all brand new(read sterile) stuff. The plants use up the ammonia plus they have a coating of beneficial bacteria all over them. The substrate, unless he did a heavy rinsing, is also loaded with the good bacteria. The only thing in that tank that was sterile was the tank itself.

I'm with Buck: Cycle a tank? Whats that? :lol: 

Marcel


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Buck, where'd you put the tank? It's looking really good. roud: That tank is gonna look awesome with all that glosso covering the bottom. :wink: 


Marcel


----------



## DLeDeaux (Dec 27, 2002)

Buck said:


> I did use some veggie oil and a credit card to apply it though.


Hmmm ... I tried something similar, but I used baby oil. I think it evaporated or dried up or something because a few days later it had big bubbles in it :? 

Would I have better luck with veggie oil?

BTW, I like the blue color. Very "amano-esque". I've been trying to convince my wife that the blue looks better but she keeps insisting on the black.  :roll: (Who's dang tank IS it anyways???)


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Looking good Buck!
I also like the blue background. It makes the aquarium look sunnier and brighter. 
The wood looks great, and I can already see your plant layout. It is going to look great in another couple of weeks.
I have one question: How long did it take to plant all of that Glosso???

Mike


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

WOW that looks amazing already. I love the clarity. btw, where can you get t-8 48"s. thanks


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Nice tank, the Blue background looks nice but if you use the Black side it will make the viewers focus more on the tank itself rather than the background!


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

It does look good with the blue. But since it's just one of those plain reversible blue/black backgrounds, it's easy to change. I painted mine blue and I've thought about going to black for the very reason Raul stated - to bring the focus back tot he fish and plants and make the background disappear. 
Right now, it's too hard to tell which will be better in the long run, with the tank being so young. I think you'll be better of with blue, if for no other reason, simply because those black marble Angels will tend to disappear against a black background.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Marcel I put the tank against the other wall in the dining room, this way here if she cracks it all flows towards the kitchen instead ! :wink: 

*chinaboy1021* 
I love these bulbs, these are the only flourescents I really like. I am using the TropicSun, FloraSun and the UltraSun bulb right now over this tank Check out the bulbs here... http://www.zoomed.com/html/lites.html
I am thinking of using them in conjunction with 2 of the 55W pc's I have from AHSupply. Although so far the glosso seems to be doing O.K. , still need some more time to decide.

*Mike*, that dang glosso was a pain in the *** to plant but thanks to a "tweezer"lesson from Marcel at my house one day it helped me cut the time down to about an hour and a half... LOL
I cant wait till that fills in some.



> But since it's just one of those plain reversible blue/black backgrounds, it's easy to change.


Dont bet on it Sam... what a mess I made with the dang oil ! LOL

I do like the blue background but I am hoping to only see hints of it through the plants in time. I think the blue backgrounds add depth to a tank for some reason...also , my wife loves the blue ! heh

My only concern right now is the amount watt's, but the plants seem to be holding there own, I still want to get my CF's over this tank but its a "mounting" issue. 



Time will tell.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Buck,

Why did you position your wood right in the middle of the tank ????. This is probably the most common mistake done by many hobbyists but could be easily avoided in your case since you setting up your tank from scratch.

FYI,
http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/6/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=5196060812&m=3876034022


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

Jay,

Aquascaping is a "Personal" endeavor.....perhaps Buck likes that.

I have some "wood" in the center of my tanks and like the effect.

Just a thought....mistakes are matters of opinion....


Mike


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

He is right with that observation IMO...

But that piece is actually going to be the "rightside" edge more or less of more woodpieces. I have 2 beautiful pieces that I found in my "honey hole" of a pond this weekend.  They are soaking in the barn as we speak and wont see the tank for a couple more weeks. 
I want the glosso and stargrass to get good and established before setting them in. There is also a small sword right there that wont be small for long to help with centering.
End product will be lots of wood left and open water to the right of the centered wood. I want the sword, stargrass and ludwigia stems to "swallow" the wood eventually.
Hopefully the look works or by then the plants will be that much more established and harder to move. I am still searching for one more nice branch as I want lots of wood in this tank for the M/F pair of Bristlenose pleco's. 
I think that wood pieces can make an aquascape , as can stone also and dang it if you didnt pick right up on my wood being centered ! LOL


----------



## jerseyjay (Jul 23, 2002)

Guttboy said:


> Jay,
> 
> Aquascaping is a "Personal" endeavor.....perhaps Buck likes that.
> 
> ...


Mike, 

It is very common to see tanks with focal point right in the center. I'm not saying it is wrong !, all I'm suggesting is that its not good on your overall aquascape look. I saw many tanks with the same concept and their owners are looking for improvement soon after the initial setup. 
Same goes for photography - Rule of Thirds :idea: 

At the end, it is your own personal preference. Just trying to provide hints.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Hey Buck, that's the start of a beautiful thing. I would move the piece slightly ooff centre or into one end. just my opinion.

Green touch, have not heard from you for a while. Didn't this conversation about rule of thirds happen on another site, I remember it getting quite heated after a while. Never mind.

Best of luck Buck with your new setup.

Paul


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Can you hear the call of slate?

It becons you... Build a wall it says....


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

You are the King of Walls Gareth...  

Instead however I think I am going to try to grab a few tall pieces of stone, I found some pretty nice colored stuff , its like a dark grey but Im not sure what it is, I will have to hit it with the acid. 
I still want to add some wood but I think it will be in branch form around stone to finish my plan for the tank since the wood I had soaking is garbage. :evil:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I "may" not do another wall in the 135 Gallon tank... I still might... But I dunno... I am having some serious design headaches now...


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Well dont that figure...I was ready to do some planting of my latest stream finds and add some stone to the 'scape and my angel laid eggs in the afternoon :shock: 
These are the first eggs since setting up this tank, she laid them on my filter outlet so I guess I cant seperate them from the population. Mama was busy fanning the eggs and papa is busy defending them. I should have known this was gonna happen because they ripped up a couple plants as you can see... LOL


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Why can't I take pics like that :lol: Awesome picture Buck. Leave a little night light on by the tank so the angels can defend thier eggs at night. Thats when they'll get eaten by other fish. Check out this interesting link for raising angel eggs and fry.http://www.aquahobby.net/board/viewtopic.php?t=7121 Those guys over there are teaching me a lot about rasing babies. My Rams just spawned again, I'm gonna try letting the parents raise them this time around. These rams are quite the propagators  They're averaging two spawns every 8-10 days, which gives me lots of opportunities to try different methods.

Marcel


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

There you go Marcel! 8 to 10 days is my average on spawning for my rams as well.

Mike


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I added more wood and a piece of stone. I have one more piece of wood getting flushed down in the stream and after a good inspection it may hit the tank next week. 

I think Im getting to my happy place finally


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Whoa Buck!
It is looking great! I really love the new wood. It is really going to look interesting once the Balansae thickens up and grows in and around it. Your foreground is also coming along quite nicely.
Those Vals on the right hand side are going to look sweet with those Angels. I said it before and will say it again... Vals and Angels just go together. I bet Marcel helped out with the Vals! :wink: 

Mike


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Thanks Mike 

You cant really see it in that photo but there is a wall of stargrass that reaches from the left side to just about behind the balansae, when that grows out it should flow nice around the wood. 
As far as the foreground goes I am thinking of moving all the left side glosso to the right and replacing it with the taller Marsilea in the left third of the tank.

Im going to the stream to get some more to keep aside while I decide. The glosso is really starting to take off now and I have yet to get the pc's over it. :? Im very surprised at my growth right now, Im not sure if Im going to add them just yet.
The native Ludwigia stems in the rear left corner are growing like crazy but I am not getting the red hues to the tips as I did in the old tank with the pc's. 
Decisions , Decisions... LOL

What do you think of the foreground idea ? I intended to let it "mix" with the glosso over there but now I am having second thoughts.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Well I did it, I tore out the glosso on the left and replaced it all with Marsilea q. and then I tore out the Val's on the right and planted 4 or or 5 more new stems of the "watersprite" or whatever it is... :lol: 

The center bare looking spot has tenellus in it. On the right of the tenellus is the Samolus valerandi I collected.

The stargrass is growing nice but I am getting these strange horizontal lines in the leaves of it... Im not sure what is causing it, maybe a missing nutrient? Anyone had this before?

Some tank close-ups are posted at my site *HERE*


----------



## unicorn (Mar 18, 2003)

Hi Buck,

From the looks of it, your new tank is certainly gonna look like a master piece after all those plants have mature. Congrates mate !!

Cheers


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

love the tank Buck,


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Starting to really come together now. I can definitely visualize the final product. I am curious about how well the Marselia settles in. I've got e. tenellus, glosso and marselia all competing in the 20g tank and the E. tenellus is kicking butt. Glosso in second place and Marselia barely holding on.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> I've got e. tenellus, glosso and marselia all competing in the 20g tank and the E. tenellus is kicking butt. Glosso in second place and Marselia barely holding on.


Well I tell ya Sam, the glosso is "outta control fast growing" which is kinda surprising to me with my lighting situation. This should be a completely green mat within 6 weeks I imagine.
The tenellus is the stuff I got from Marcel and its not the tenellus I am used to seeing. Its very small and there are different varieties it seems. It grows fast sideways (runners) but does not get very tall at all as you can probably see by that photo. In a 2 week period I had one of these plants put out a runner with 6 other plants on it. In defense of the plant I have to say that it really hasnt had much time to just grow and settle in because it keeps getting either moved by a tank cracking(LOL) or ends up floating because my fish keep pulling it up. :evil:
I am gaining on that battle though, heh

The marsilea is an experiment for me but I have high hopes for it. When I got home today there were 2 of these floating as well. My fish are pretty ruff on the delicate plants, glosso was the worst in the beginning, before it took root that crap was floating everywhere !

Vengeance is mine !! LOL
I think my fish are just messin with me cuz they see how much time I am wasting tweezing plants into the substrate when instead I could be feeding there faces with delicacies and leaving their home alone. :flick:



> hi Buck, what's the substrate composed of?? soil maybe ? hehe


No soil hubba... :wink: 

Just Eco-complete, tahitan moon sand and river pebble


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Thats looking great Buck!


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

> Mike, that dang glosso was a pain in the *** to plant but thanks to a "tweezer"lesson from Marcel at my house one day it helped me cut the time down to about an hour and a half...


Ahem...*cough* - *cough*

Do we hear Buck and Marcel, a camcorder, 2 dozen beers, and a pair of tweezers in the wee hours of the morning filming this teqnique and sharing it with the rest of us? :twisted:


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow, both the Marselia and the glosso seem to be absolutely taking off! Looking nice! Something has got to be very wrong with my tank.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

Good job Buck!!!! Beautiful foreground plants!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

It looks great. The Stargrass peeking out from behind the wood and mixing with the other plants is a look I wish I had.
Your choice of wood is amazing. I never see wood that nice in any LFS, and the streams in North Jersey are too polluted to use.

You have a great eye Buck!

Mike


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

* CLICK PHOTOS TO ENLARGE*
I planted 11 more baby valerandi's that I just dug up 4 days ago. On a whim I went back to the stream figuring that they would have died off by now, due to the fact that the stream had *ICE* on it, but low~N~behold they were just as green as ever! :shock: I pulled up 15 baby plants and my hands were blue... LOL 
In the *top* photo you can see 3 of the new plants to the left of the 3 original ones I planted. By far these are the best plants I have ever collected locally.
Thats why I had to go back and take a look and boy was I shocked that they were still alive. 
***Im also getting concerned with the growth from the Marsilea(?) I am not so sure it is Marsilea now, maybe a copy cat plant but this lanky growth is making me wonder. I am letting it go to see what it does but at the rate its growing it may hit the surface by spring ! *LMAO !* If anyone has any trimming tips for this plant I am all ears cuz its kinda bizarre in its growth. :evil: It is an interesting look but I cant let it get outta control either.
***I also planted 7 new baby wendtii crypts that were a _gift_ from my LFS... she hands them too me and begged me to rescue them ! Of course I said it would be my pleasure. They are very small and a bit undernourished, but I think they will do fine 
** *Last but not least, I added another piece of wood to the right side of the tank. It had been getting _stream cleaned_ for weeks now... it is hard as a rock but has the softer, natural look to it, I almost didnt even try to get it because it looked "too" soft and a bit tricky to get to where I spotted it. But I went for it and I think it payed off nicely ! 
As far as the placement of this piece goes...my wife liked the wood up in the air the best and so do my plecos it seems, so I was outnumbered ! The bristlenose would not leave the thing as I was moving it in different positions to see how we liked it best, it was comical really and they have been all over it since it hit the tank ! Im hoping between all the natural wood and the zucchini diet supplement that they will spawn soon.  
Speaking of that , the 2 cories you see in the bottom photo have been extra chummy these days, could it be ? These 2 wont leave each others side even to feed and they are very often seen just swimming laps through the plants together.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

Buck, I love your website, I browse it every now and then. Thanks for updating it constantly. Very cool


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Looking Good Buck, however I think you should do something about the background plants, denser clumps would finish your tank nicely. Just my opinion!!

Paul


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I thought it was time for an update... major renovations going on...

Many plants were removed such as the stargrass but most notably the native Marsilea q., if that is what it was. This plant took off like a weed in my tank and had to be removed as a foreground plant since it was close to 8" tall in the stems. This is not how true Marsilea grows but it was worth trying it out and was a fun experiment. 
The wood being moved out of the center of the tank I think really made a difference, many thanks to Jay and others who pointed out another angle. That large piece of wood now sits back in the corner with 2 other large wood pieces for the pleco's. I have added some small "windelov" fern's to the rest of my Java's in that corner as well. 

On the right side of the tank I have added some Cardamine lyrata with some baby tears in front of that for the bighter greens to get an edge of the darker forest look so to say. :lol: 
The crypts that I rescued from the LFS are growing great and should accent nicely. I also added another half dozen Balansae's to the center patch to thicken that gathering and offset the leaf height. I also added some assorted anubia's for the larger leaf and an echinodorus "rose" as it was called. 
Other then adding some Bolbitus on the entire left side in front of the anubia's and swords to give it an edge, I think I am ready to leave this tank alone to grow... _I think !_ :roll:
I have a 10 gallon tank with a pile of bare bolbitus rhyzomes that were given to me and I have them on steroids right now... lol 
For me, I think the most difficult part of aquascaping is making a plan and sticking to it, kudo's to those of you that can. roud:



*End View*


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

The wood is fantastic,

Not to mention the tank and those angels!!!!


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

The glosso looks really nice buck!


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

buck how many lights you got on the tank supposedly?? i know you ODed some lights but i can't figure it out. 

I noticed you got glosso growing really well, but the other dude in the other topic couldn't get it to grow like yours...


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I have 3 bulbs over this tank ( bulbs are over a year old too) ...
1 bulb is wired to a 3x ballast, 1 bulb is wired to a 2x ballast (original ballast with light strip) and the other is only a straight out 32 watt bulb in the stock aquariuym fixture supplied with tank. 
Also, the inside of the shop light only has the aluminum tape for a reflector which is not doing much Im sure... LOL
These are the lights I used to use over my 30 gallon and broke them out for this tank in a pinch. After buying the new tank and all the cash wasnt readily available for new lighting... 
That is why I am trying to figure out what the true glosso key is because I really dont feel that my lighting is up to snuff but it grows my glosso and everything else just fine. I have 2 - 55 watt pc's laying here on the floor that I planned on adding but haven't seen a need yet. :wink: 
My glosso stays low and spreads about fairly well. Now I have added some baby tears to the tank so I will have to see how that does, hopefully it will do OK with that too.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

Ok so it's 3 x 32 = 96

and 2 x 32 = 64 

+ 32

So you've got approx. 192 W over that tank?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

mathematically yes... but like I said, the bulbs are old and there is only aluminum reflector tape on inside of shop light so how effective are those numbers to go by ? :lol: 

All I know is that its growing my plants OK :wink:


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

buck imo the bottom shot in your dec 5 post is the best. amazing with the blue background and the surface of the water. you should take more this way. i could never imagine a blue background looking so natural.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> i could never imagine a blue background looking so natural.


Thanks jart,
I wanted to try something different this time and I kinda like it, once everything grows in a little better and breaks up the huge background it should give it an open water feel I hope. 
When you walk into the dining room where the tank is it just hits ya with the blue... 
I do like that angle for a photo too, I struggle with photo's, it seems out of 40 pictures I get 1 that I like.. LOL... I have to try a tripod someday.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Buck said:


> L... I have to try a tripod someday.


Blurry pictures are bad for our eyes Uncle Buck, please get a tripod. :lol: 


I highly recommend using a tripod for whole tank shots. They are very inexpensive, WallyWorld -mart has one for under $20.00.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I really like the tank, the blue background really works in this type of setup! And your plants are really start to take-off. Is this going to be a community of Amazonian fish? :wink:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Actually Sean I do allready have a tripod but I am to lazy to dig it out... 

I am definately in need of more fish as it appears my angels are of the size that the neons look like dinner, they have been slowly disappearing ! I am up for suggestions for fish to go with the angels and the look, preferably some fish with some size to them.
I am not looking to get anything to aggressive because I dont want any more battles going on in here then I allready have with the angels... LOL

What would you guys add ?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Other than the requisite school of 15 Harlequin Rasboras that EVERY planted tank should have? Hmmm, a fish that is not too aggressive, gets along with Angels, has some decent size.
Might be a bit small, but the best I could think of is a Dwarf Gourami. You could pick up healthy 2"-2.5" sized specimens at good fish stores that could top 3" in size.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Why not some Apisto's, but if you do...don't get the Rasboras, they're too quick and will eat the food before the Apisto's get a chance. Or how about 2 pairs of Rams..


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Festivum's, my wife's favorite cichlid. Had one in college, called it "Spike".


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I've always been tempted by Festivum's with Angels, but I've read too much about aggression and tearing up plants. Can you really put Festivum's in a planted tank? I hope so!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Well after _never_ hearing of a festivum I googled up a couple of photos and quick info. The photos I saw reminded me of severums in a way and the info led me to believe that these guys get big...upwards of 5-6" :shock: 
Am I looking at the right thing here ? Looks like a vegetarian to me... LOL
I am unsure of the whole cichlid family with my angels, would love to try some apisto's which I also have been looking at photos of but man... they are as mean looking as they are pretty... if thats possible ? 
I really dont want any territorial crap going on in my tank, I _been there done that_ and really dont want to go there again. LOL
I imagine some of the apisto's are better then others as is with all the cichlids, so which are the most "user friendly" with Angels ?
Also... How are Apisto's gonna get along with my shrimp ? :shock: 

I do love the looks of them and they must be very entertaining to watch in the tank...


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I have before, but the more I hang out around these forums, the more I seem to be the odd guy you read about that gets away with it.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

How about a pair or harem of pearl gouramies? Peaceful, beautiful, even clean your water surface. One of my favorites!


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Severums are a definite no in a planted tank, but festivums are more of a mixed review. Of the reviews on Aqua Hobby, only one cites trouble with plants...
_"Very peaceful, very easy. Will not let most plants grow in the tank, though. Will eat chopped salad or dandillion leaves. One of my favourites. "_
Most other reviews actually specify keeping them in heavily planted tanks. FishProfiles.com doesn't list the Festivum and Angel as compatible tankmates.
I'm still tempted to try them because they seem to have so much personality and grace. Buck, you wanna go first? hehe


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Apisto's are great! Get the peaceful, yet the beautiful Apisto borelli. Very easy to breed, peaceful and do well in harems! :wink:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

There are some beautiful gourami's out there. I wonder if my angels would leave them alone enough to get established...gourami's are pretty shy and hard to acclimate arent they ? Right now my angels are at that frisky age and the 2 males are goin at it every 3 weeks or so when the female is loaded with eggs. :evil: 
Unless I time the purchase (somehow) to get them during the angels halftime show when they are a bit more relaxed... _or_ during the peak of the egg battles when they could care less whats going on around them for those 2-3 days... LOL

Its been a long while since I have bought any new fish, whatever "_nemo_" I put in the tank will likely cause a stir!

Gourami's are best in pairs or more ? Males / Females ? Does it matter ? Oh man... got some reading to do on them now too ! :roll:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I will hold the door open for you on this one Sam ! :wink:

Borelli's... gotta go look that one up... thx Raul

I just saw Tula's photos here at the site of the borelli's.. WOW they are pretty !!  

and peaceful ?... hmmmmmm


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Ok, allthough your angels are a bit passed the juvenile stage, I think a gourami stands a good chance defending itself... They are not half as timid as people would have you know...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

If you like peace in your tank, I would go with one gourami male and one or a few females. Pearl Gouramies are pretty good sized too, not sure how they would get along with angels, but no risk of being eaten by them.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I keep gourami's and angels together, and there are only a few scuffles from time to time, nothing major though.

Now.. if you want something interesting.. how about adding 5-6 Croaking gourami's to that tank. They only get to about 2"-2.5" and they are hoot.

I have one in my 22 gallon tank in my living room and every time it gets quiet I hear that telltale "chiiirip chiiirip chiiirip" as he croaks for his reflection.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Paradise fish anybody....


----------



## Fish dude (Nov 3, 2002)

Festivum cichlids look real nice and in the wild they live with angels, i read it in a Dr axelrod book and in clips of the aquatic life in the amazons, they are always together.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I love Paradise Fish but mine had to be removed from the Angel tank because he could inflict some serious damage to the scales on the Angel's sides. He's got a hard little mouth, like a Betta, but stronger, that can bite harder than you think! I've felt it on my arm while reaching into his tank.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

K, never had em, but heard they were quite resilient little buggers...

Buck if you could do it over and had the dough, what lights would you put on the 75 gal...


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Fish dude said:


> Festivum cichlids look real nice and in the wild they live with angels, i read it in a Dr axelrod book and in clips of the aquatic life in the amazons, they are always together.


I'm inspired, I'm gonna get me a couple new "Spikes" when I set up my new 75 gallon tank.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

I have 3 Festivums and they are a bit aggressive for Angels, they are mates at the present, but I dont like what I see at times, although they are very beautiful fish, they share the tank with my Rams and Angels. they do tend to dart out of the bush at thier tank mates.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

How do they get along with Rams and other smaller fish?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

The Festivums do not seem to bother the rams at all nor do they bother the flag fish, plecos, or my clown loach, they only seem to be somewhat aggresive with the Angels, and above all each other.
my rams are always just bubbly (is that a word?) laying eggs all the time.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

By the way.. buck your tanks look outstanding buddy, I have been lurking around awhile and your work gave me inspiration, just thought I would tell you that, I have read and been to your site alot.
Thanks for sharing your aquatic life bro.

Craig


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Nordic,

If I could talk my wife into it I would have (PL-RDX-41) Formosa Deluxe 48" (260 watts) for lighting but that would be the day I spent that on lights... $ 290 over at AB :wink: 
Thats a sweet setup !

As for fish I have some mixed feelings about the festivum's so I will let you brave lad's let me know how they do... 
Gourami's I dont think have a high enough activity level for what I want... they are kind of a lazy fish in the realm of things. LOL
I am leaning towards the Apisto's for the colors and the antics I am sure they perform... does anyone keep shrimp with them ? It seems the Apisto's would be bottom to mid dwelling where the shrimps like to hang out and well I wouldnt want to see them pick apart my amano's. :shock:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Hey thanks for the kind words Craig, they always nice to here !


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Buck the tank looks awesome. :wink: 

I like tetras, all kinds of tetras. Take your pick, except for neons of course. I've kept just about any kind of tetra with Angels with no problems. Black neons work well. Dwarf Gouramies are boring IMO, they don't do ****. Three spot gouramies are fun though. I think a nice school of tetras would be the ticket.

Marcel


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

how about a bunch of congo tetras, or maybe emperors? though ime they can run rather expensive... :roll: . i think either of these might be a good choice.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I think the plants you have labeled as Mariselia are actually Watercress. They look like Watercress and you say that you found them in a stream, which is where they usually grow. If you get some more taste a leaf, if it tastes peppery like a radish then it is watercress.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

> Dwarf Gouramies are boring IMO, they don't do shoot


Man I have to respectfully disaggree...


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

jart said:


> how about a bunch of congo tetras, ....


That's my personal ultimate tank, 120 or larger with a real school of congo tetra's swimming through the jungle.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Urkevitz said:


> I think the plants you have labeled as Mariselia are actually Watercress. They look like Watercress and you say that you found them in a stream, which is where they usually grow. If you get some more taste a leaf, if it tastes peppery like a radish then it is watercress.


Thanks Urkevitz, I was about to try to key that plant out, but you hit it right on the head, watercress. Buck is the watercress spreading in your tank, or just growing in place? I might have to go search some out this spring.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Watercress eh ? I'll have to look that up Urkevitz, thanks. Now I wish I had a piece left to taste, I know where to get some more. It definately was not marsilea although when I first found it they were very small and resembled marsilea which is a native plant in this area as the maps say. But this stuff went crazy in my tank ! :shock: 
Sean it grew like a stem plant without spreading anywhere, it had actually a nice look to it but when the stems were hitting 7-8" and climbing in my foreground I couldnt take it anymore... LOL
I had taken two of them and topped them about an inch over the substrate and they started to send out 3 new stems each so I think it could be an interesting plant to mess with. 
If you have problems finding it let me know man and I'll send ya some. :wink: 

I would love to get some more emporor's , I had a male and a female but only have the one male left in there now. They are rarely available at any of my shops around here, as are the Apisto's... :evil: 
I took a ride around after work today and checked 3 shops... nothing and they say they have never had 'em.
Congo's are nice but I have only seen them in a shop once and that guys been outta business for close to 3 years... he used to have all the wildest fish , very exotic cichlids, many types of catfish and cories, I miss that place... he went through a divorce and had to sell the shop.
I did see some beautiful gourami's at one shop that they just got, I am gonna have to keep an eye on them, just not sure about them yet, they sure were pretty looking.

Well it wasnt a wasted ride, I got 6 more Amano's for the tank. :lol: 

The search continues....


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Dude, have you taken a ride up to Framingham, MA? There used to be a great fish shop on Rt. 9.

There is a really good fish store on Rt. 5 in Hadley and there was an interesting mom and pop shop in eastern Springfield on route 20 I think.

I went to UMass and had these places scouted out.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

It is unbelievable how many different plants you can find if you go fishing or Kayaking. I'll bet that a lot of the species we see have never been Identified. If I had enough light I would experiment with every plant I came across.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I really enjoy looking for new plants and wood pieces to try. I dont know if you have been to my site or not Urkevitz but here are some photos of my latest favorite spot where I got these plants. I have to go and revise that page now to show watercress instead of Marsilea... check out how much the watercress resembles marsilea when it is young. 
My best find in here was the Samolus valerandi  

http://www.buckmanshome.com/localaquatics.html


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Buck said:


> Nordic,
> 
> If I could talk my wife into it I would have (PL-RDX-41) Formosa Deluxe 48" (260 watts) for lighting but that would be the day I spent that on lights... $ 290 over at AB :wink:
> Thats a sweet setup !
> ...


First, you can get the JBJ fixture for $250 from aquariumplant.com..or go to aquabid; and ask Midiamin(I forgot his real name) if he has them in stock...he's got sweet prices and will include the bulbs. 

Secondly, Apisto's might tear up your amano shrimp if they don't have any cover(thick plants), and if you don't feed well enough...you could try breeding your amanos in a small tank; then just restock your 75g from there


----------



## Work In Progress (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow Buck!
That is a beautiful place. I could probably sit on that big rock and contemplate life for awhile.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow that stream is great, did that stuff that you had labeled as "Unknown" grow? That is really unique. The moss growing on the rocks and in the water is nice. Have you ever seen a freshwater sponge? I pulled a huge one off of our fountain in our pond at work, I have never seen one in an aquarium. I also see huge Briozoa when I go fishing.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> Wow Buck!
> That is a beautiful place. I could probably sit on that big rock and contemplate life for awhile.


 I did Kelly :wink:


Urkevitz , the "unknown" plant grows very little visibly but when I pulled up a few of them the root system was unreal. I left 2 small stems in the tank to see what happens over time. It isnt dying but it really isnt growing either. Maybe it will explode someday and take off into a real beauty.  

I added 4 more cories to the tank today as my number had taken a hit after the whole tank cracking episode and keeping them in a cooler for 3 days :evil: 

Oh well... such is life, that now makes 7 cories again !


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Hey Buck how bout some more shots of your new setup? Love to see how it is going.

Paul


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Here is a photo of a few newer additions over the last couple weeks. One is the Echonodorus "Rose" on the right side with its new leaves starting, then to the left of that and in front are 3 Anubia Hastifolia's that really took a beating during shipping I guess, each one has one leaf so hopefully they will come back and behind those you can see what I believe are A. augustifolia ?... not quite sure and none of them were labeled and were thrown in as extra's. In the center of that you can see a new leaf starting as well which happened over the last 3 days.  
Hopefully , they all do well, I never dabbled much in the anubia family so this is all new to me. 
I was also sent 4 of some other kind with huge rhyzomes, I'll have to get a photo for some help with this one, not sure if I am going to try to plant one or 2 of these due to space but if they are "out" of the norm I may try to squeeze them in somewhere... LOL
Any Anubia experts here?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Here they are... the rhyzomes which are actually more like bulbs are huge.. they are about an inch thick (avg) and close to 3" long :shock: 
Anyone know what they are ?


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

re : previous pic. buck i think i liked your plain blue background better :lol:


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

My best guess is, it's either A.lanceolota or A.afzelii...:?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> I think I put about 5 different species of Anubias in there, one of which was Tinkiso. It had the huge tubor attached. I don't remember the others.


This name was mentioned by Del but it must be spelled wrong, google dont know it.. this name ring a bell?


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

A. hastifolia is a difficult plant for me. I have one that had 4 leaves and about 5" tall at purchase time, and 6 month later it has 3 smaller leaves and an inch shorter. Oh well, can't win them all, I guess.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Tinkiso?! Never heard of that species..


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Hey James on your hastifolia's, did they lose all there original leaves? It seems that is what these are doing but it looks like I have a new leaf sprouting on the one that looks the worst...I wonder if these plants REALLY hate being moved and this is "normal" 
I am happy though, it seems that 80% of all the anubia's I added are sending out new leafs.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

My hastifolia lost its leaves about 3 times, but always produced more. The plant is losing ground, though. :roll:


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

My guess would be Aglaonema simplex...Malaysian Sword or Borneo Sword. If that is it, it is actually a bog plant.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

putty said:


> My guess would be Aglaonema simplex...Malaysian Sword or Borneo Sword. If that is it, it is actually a bog plant.


Alot of what we grow is actually a bog or marsh plant, it just depends on the individual plant's adaptability. Are these plant unable to grow submerged for a long period? I've never tried either of them.


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

SCMurphy said:


> putty said:
> 
> 
> > My guess would be Aglaonema simplex...Malaysian Sword or Borneo Sword. If that is it, it is actually a bog plant.
> ...


One species, just different common names. I had one growing submerged for about a year in a medium (2wpg) light tank. It did quite well and then "drowned" and fell apart. 

Nice plant, but I think it may need to be removed and grown emersed for a period of time.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I think Im gonna just bring them down to the shop and let her have them, the more I look at them the less I like them, they are just floating in the 5 gallon tank right now... :? 
I really hate getting rid of plants I have never tried before but I just aint got anywhere to plant them without major renovations because they are kinda large... and I can guarantee you that I aint doing that for _those_ plants... :lol:
Thanks for the plant name putty.

Right now I am just amazed at the growth in my anubia's, I always thought of anub's as slow growers but I guess I was wrong in that assumption. One of the Hastifolia's is growing a new leaf so I know at least one of them will survive. :roll:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Well...Complete Overhaul... the old look was startin to bug me bad and now my wife thinks Im nuts... LOL 
I tore out all the glosso, it was taking over the tank and I just got sick of it. The only plants in this tank that have gone untouched from the original planting are the balansae's :lol: 
I have moved most of the crypts and both swords. 
The bare bolbitus rhyzomes I was sent are starting to grow finally, I was sweatin that one. As Mike suggested I moved them into a good water current, the XP2 outlet is blasting them, and they are taking off now ! Thanks Mike...  
The windelov and the "narrow" leaf java ferns are doing better now as well... The whole right corner is ferns and some java moss on a lava rock pile. The rotala still needs to be planted, right now it is just held together with a weight, I havent decided where to put it yet.
Since Im better at growing plants the arranging them, *any suggestions ?*


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Well aint that just beautiful, did a water change last night, woke up this morning, threw on a pot of coffee and went to look at the tank and there was a 1/2 stick of jobes stuck to the intake of my filter... :shock: 
That thing must have been floating around in there unseen for over a week and half _minimum_ since I havent touched the substrate since the overhaul. 

Atta boy!
:stupid:


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Check your nutrient levels in the tank before algae starts to take hold on the tank. I like the look of the new aquascape  

I'm with you on the glosso, it doesn't play fair with other plants. I'm gonna be ripping mine out of the 75 soon. I think I'm gonna do a 10 gallon with nothing but glosso and a little island of rocks.

Marcel


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

LOL, great minds... I just planted a little of it in a 10 gallon with the baby tears I removed from the tank also. I couldnt see throwing it all away. 
In the 75gallon it seemed that my cory's would steer clear of the glosso covered side and hang out in the non-glosso side. :? Now they seem to be more active and scour through the entire tank.
I always wanted to try some glosso so... I came, I saw, I left... :lol: Im not even sure if its staying in the 10 gallon for long.

That free swimming jobes has definately got my attention, so far no more algae then normal. The larger water changes I have been doing since the replanting I think has helped.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Yikes....
The substrate is getting a nice algae outbreak in the right side where I pulled up a few crypts and most likely where the Jobes stick came from. :evil: 
The top of the substrate is growing a nice beard of algae right on the top of the eco-complete which seems to have appeared over the last couple days. (quickly)
This is a new one on me, maybe I have to many nutrients exposed in that area due to the replanting ? Im wondering if a good vaccuming of the sub would help ?
But also, why is it only the right side when I messed with the whole dang tank ? :?:


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Does the ambient light favor the right side at all?


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Buck that will happen when you disturb the substrate of an established tank. You created a temporary imbalance in your water column nutrient levels. When you get everything back to previous conditions the algae breakout will dissolve. It happens to me when I pull a bunch of crypts out of the farm. Its interesting to see that algae just wither and fall apart.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

SCMurphy said:


> Its interesting to see that algae just wither and fall apart.


Downright pleasurable, even :wink:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> Does the ambient light favor the right side at all?


Thankfully no Tula. Thats probably the best reason for having this tank in the dining room... it provides a nice light for that area because its actually the most shaded side of the house. 


> You created a temporary imbalance in your water column nutrient levels.


Thats the part thats bummin me out Sean, its only growing from within the substrate so I am not thinking its the water column that is whacked. I have no other algae starting in the rest of the tank like on plants , glass etc. so Im thinkin the substrate is overloaded. At first I thought it was just a hair algae but its actually the dreaded red that I have always had on wood in my tanks as long as I can remember. The part that sucks is I cant really vaccum the excess ferts from the sub because I have a moon sand mix in the eco and I dont have any extra to replace it with at the moment. Im hoping the rose sword that is planted on that side of the tank will use up the excess nutrients and beat out the algae ? I will be real upset with if that green beast gets on my sword ! :evil:
I physically picked out some of the worst affected pieces of sub to help try and control it but this could be a futile battle until the nutrient source is gone Im pretty sure.
Whats weird too is that it is only about a 12" patch around where the sword is planted that is affected. :roll:
How about a fast root grower that stays small that I might be able to plant there around that sword instead of the valerandi to eat up the nutrients ? The valerandi grows nice but it grows slowly and I could relocate that. Any ideas? Or is that a ridiculous idea ?


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

My feeling is that I would top up another quarter inch of substrate over the algae and bury it. That worked for me with some hair algae before, might work for you, too. The eco is pretty porous, I'm sure you got some enriched stuff on top is all. If you just don't have any to top up with, then you might try artfully folding the affected stuff under, smooth it over with some clean topstrate from nearby. Am I making sense? Add in a prodigious water change afterward, of course...

Anyway, I've ordered some weird stuff for the 65 to do an enriched substrate. It behooves me to be darn careful with it, as I really like root feeders, and have a prediliction for transplanting. :aah:


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

How long before that sword shades the offending gravel? In my tanks the gravel just doesn't 'see the light'. :lol: 

Hey, who said you can't have a localized water quality problem? A slow nutrient leaching problem from that area of the substrate could be concentrated in the boundary layer caused by the roughness of the substrate. 
:roll: 

I'll shut up now. :wink:


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

SCMurphy said:


> A slow nutrient leaching problem from that area of the substrate could be concentrated in the boundary layer caused by the roughness of the substrate.


I believe!!!
Hey, aren't you posting under another name on APD? I seem to recognize that theory...
:wink:


----------



## ginnie5 (Jan 9, 2003)

just found this on another site. The product name is Chemi-Clean and it is sold in the marine section. Seems like some have been having good luck with it getting rid of bba. It's made by Boyd Enterprises and is sold at Fosters and Smith. here's the website
http://www.aquadirect.com/catalog/additives/boyd.htm
I've been reading about it here
http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/6/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=8796060812&m=6916086375
and here
http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/6/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=8796060812&m=9656058765

now wouldn't it be wonderful for this to work? Finally an end to bba!


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Hey Buck I know your problem, I got the red beast back myself. I hate that stuff, now have the nutrients under control, but still have the monster in the tank.

I hope you get rid of it.

Paul


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

aquaverde said:


> Hey, aren't you posting under another name on APD? I seem to recognize that theory...
> :wink:


I do *NOT* post to the APD. I really only afflict myself on this forum to any extent.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> A slow nutrient leaching problem from that area of the substrate could be concentrated in the boundary layer caused by the roughness of the substrate.


Ya killin me Sean









> My feeling is that I would top up another quarter inch of substrate over the algae and bury it.


I thought about that but I was thinkin the excess nutrients would still feed the algae just to start all over again? It hasnt gotten any worst , the algae has thickened a bit but not as fast as previously. maybe burying it would work. Im thinking of just getting another sack of moon sand and doing that. That stuff is pretty fine and should seal in the nutrients. Cant hurt right ?


> Hey Buck I know your problem, I got the red beast back myself. I hate that stuff, now have the nutrients under control, but still have the monster in the tank.


Paul I have never ever ridden myself of red algae...I control it well enough but have never defeated it in ANY tank through the years. Actually it is nice stuff on driftwood and it gives the wood a nice natural look. I use a lot of wood from local ponds and Im sure that this is how I get it in the tanks, well between that and equiptment swaps... LOL 
It can stay in my tanks as long as it behaves and stays off my plants and whatnot , but right now its misbehavin :evil:


> just found this on another site. The product name is Chemi-Clean


I really hate adding chemicals to my tanks ginnie... its taken its toll on me a couple times over the years and I just cant bring myself to do that anymore. I will medicate in seperate small quarantine type tanks but never in my main tanks.
Taboo to me now... :lol: 

My rose sword is getting beautiful, it hasnt missed a beat since being move and is throwing out another leaf... a couple of my crypts are real upset with me though and are losing a leaf or three it appears !  

BTW...Here is my wifes suggestion on dealing with this algae issue....
*Honey, dont worry about that stupid algae and go finish painting the guest room !* :roll:


----------



## fishpoop (Feb 27, 2003)

she's great. you got a bigger tank! if my tank had an 'incident' I would have to chose between my girl friend or my aquariums


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

SCMurphy said:


> I do *NOT* post to the APD. I really only afflict myself on this forum to any extent.


You could probably write a short parody of it, though... :lol: 
But to be perfectly honest, I've only seen you post to the crypts list other than here.

After that, I guess I have to agree with the general premise. Localized water column problems are a hard sell, unless there's some actual solids still on the surface I will abandon my proposition with all haste.

Buck, one thing burying it does is put it in the dark. My 30 gallon had all kinds of types of algae after I went from 1 to 3+ wpg. The hair algae was in the glosso and I wanted to add some Onyx sand for the buffering anyway, so I just buried it, glosso and all. The glosso is coming up clean.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

What color is the guest room Buck? :lol: Is there a tank in there?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

heh.... I didnt need to put a tank in there Sean, we painted the room a light *green* instead :wink:


> The glosso is coming up clean.


I thought I tore all my glosso out but now I have some starting to grow again ... :evil: That stuff is very hardy !


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Its been a few weeks and all the algae is just about gone, I tweezed out the worst effected pieces of eco and the algae stopped spreading. There is still a little on the substrate but I can handle that, just as long as it stays that way ! :lol: 
I found the lotus bulbs that I thought I accidentally threw out in the bottom of a box under my stand and it looks like one of them is taking, I miss the lotus's and figure I can squeeze one in here on the left side of the tank between them Anubia's. (or not ?)
Im almost done with that shoehorn Sean... I will return it soon I promise.... LOL
Anyways, heres the tank as of a couple nights ago...I thought it was a good shot since my fish decided to make a showing for once.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

You've got a beautiful tank there. Everything looks great, only... the background... not sure... but definitely shows off those angels.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Buck said:


> Im almost done with that shoehorn Sean... I will return it soon I promise.... LOL


It sure looks like you put it to good use there dude. :lol: Why didn't you plant the C. balansea infront of the filter intake? That's the only vertical open spot in your background plants.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Great tank, Buck! The blue background matches perfectly with the setup, and the layout is really nice. What are you using as your substrate, is it Volcanit?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks great Buck! I love the mix of plants you have going. they all fit well together!

What do you have going behind the C. balansae? Some kind of sword?

The only thing you seem to be missing are some _VALS_!!! :lol: :lol: :wink: 

Mike


----------



## Capt. (Mar 11, 2004)

Great looking tank! Not a big fan of the blue background but everything else is awesome.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

One of these days I might flip the background around and see how the black looks, that will be a project in itself with the oil all over it , plus Im getting lazy in my old_er_ days. :roll:


> Why didn't you plant the C. balansea infront of the filter intake?


The larger balansae's are the only plants that are in its original spot and there are several more small ones around them that are just srating to take off. That intake is from my HOB and it can (and should be) moved I agree Sean.(See reason above) LOL


> What are you using as your substrate, is it Volcanit?


 The substrate is Eco, Tahitan Moon Sand and a bit of regular gravel mixed in top layer.


> What do you have going behind the C. balansae? Some kind of sword?


 Yeh Mike, that is a plain old sword behind there but it has stopped growing since the rearrangement... I was hoping it would fill in back there a bit but its being difficult for some reason, the leaves are staying short but staying healthy. That spot to the left of it and in front of the intake was going to be for a Red Rueben but guess who never got around to ordering one....

You guys think the black background would make a good improvement on the tank ? How about the Lotus on the left ? Bad idea ? Before I give Sean back the shoehorn I want to be absolutely sure that I am done with it. :wink:


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Buck said:


> Before I give Sean back the shoehorn I want to be absolutely sure that I am done with it. :wink:


I'm gonna need it soon to.... Ghazanfar dropped 8 new species of stem plants on me and I have 7 new species of crypts coming and not many place left to put them. I'm going to have to keep the 30's set up someplace at this rate after I set up the 75. :roll: 

Hey Buck, can I rent that green guest room? :wink:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

7 new species of crypts ? You mean there are actually 7 species you dont have yet ? _LMAO !_


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Buck said:


> 7 new species of crypts ? You mean there are actually 7 species you dont have yet ? _LMAO !_


Oh sure, there are a lot of species outside of the 30 varieties of C. wendtii I have. :lol: Biggest collection of wendtii varieties on the East Coast :!:


----------



## OutKast (Jan 22, 2004)

Sorry to get off topic, but you mind posting a pick of that shoehorn? I find that I'm always rearranging... How do you like shoehorns as opposed to aquarium tweezers for planting?


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

OutKast said:


> Sorry to get off topic, but you mind posting a pick of that shoehorn? I find that I'm always rearranging... How do you like shoehorns as opposed to aquarium tweezers for planting?


Actually they are used in concert. You take the shoe horn and hold everything you can aside while you use the tweezers to poke a plant into the 'last square mm' of substrate that is lacking vegetation. It is amazing how many of the 'last sq mm' of empty substrate there really is in a heavily planted tank. 

I'm sorry I can't post a pic...Buck still has the shoe horn. :wink:


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

SCMurphy said:


> ...and I have 7 new species of crypts coming and not many place left to put them.


That got my attention. Sean, are you getting these from Fishvet (spec. order)?


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes, I'm close enough to Dr. Prescott's house that I don't have to have him ship, I can go pick-up. I don't know for sure what he will have yet though. I'm expecting 7 more varieties of wendtii to round out my collection.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

SCMurphy said:


> I'm expecting 7 more varieties of wendtii to round out my collection.


The Sean we know and love! Never satisfied with having the most complete wendtii collection on the East Coast. More, there must be more! :wink:

That's exceptionally convenient, being right in the neighborhood. I'd like to hear what you end up with. I was considering talking to him myself after reading the APD post, but I really don't qualify as one of the folks he's looking for (although _you_ do), despite my "affliction for encryption".


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Heres a new shot of the ferns I took tonight while messing around...and of course the congo's gotta come see what Im doing, theres a chance I might drop some food in there for them. These things would give an oscar a run for its money when it comes to appetite ! :lol:


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

wow that's great... is that java fern on top of driftwood?? i wonder what it looked like before all that java fern was on top?? it's real mysterious.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Gorgeous ferns Buck. Absolutely gorgeous!! 8) 

Mike


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Agreed, great plants and a beautiful picture! Good to see your Congos leaving your plants alone, too!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Thats actually 2 pieces of wood back there hubba, I would have to cut the 2 pieces apart if I ever had to remove them now. Hubba , on page 7 of this thread there is a decent photo that shows the wood pieces dated February... now that I look back I cant believe the growth.

Mike , I oughta post you a photo of my Bolbitus now... :shock: I love that plant, started them with bare stems and they are beautiful now... they pearl like crazy!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Yeh so far so good Tula... I really like the way they school too. Hopefully they dont ever develop the taste, maybe when they get bigger but I hope not. My anubias are giving them ample opportunities for some fresh young growth to nibble on so Im keeping the fingers x'ed


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Man, you got the touch, Buck. I grow ferns, but not nearly that fast.
Is that A. hastifolia I see in there????

Check your PMs.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm still dreaming of a big tank with a school of Congo's.... Beautiful pic Buck, keep it up. Are you coming to the AGA convention? Short drive from you...I know it is because I drive past you when I go up to MA to visit family.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks, Buck, for the page reference. Wow, the growth is incredible. It gives me a good idea of how a driftwood should be placed and then, how densely it can be covered...GREAt job! A+ for you!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> Is that A. hastifolia I see in there????


 Yeh James, nice looking but very slow growing for me... but heck, where am I going ? LOL

Not sure about the convention Sean but I would love to check it out, the closest thing to a convention in this hobby for me is when there are more then 5 people in the LFS... :lol:

Ya think the java's grow fast hubba ? I am sick over life for what I did with all these bolbitus stems. This is how they looked when I got them in January, I put then all in a 10 gallon tank where I was trying to kick start them and I ended up just taking 4 of the healthiest looking smaller stems, strapping them to small stones and throwing out the rest ! After they hit the water current and CO2 in the 75 gallon they just took off ! What an idiot, I didnt think they were gonna grow, I thought they were too far gone !


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I thought it was time for a new photo ....


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

As usual buck.. your tank rocks man!!roud:


----------



## chrisl (May 6, 2004)

agreed...looking very nice Buck!


----------



## oldfarmhouse (May 18, 2004)

The tank looks great Buck!!. Have you had any experience with Rainbows in with Angels? I will be stocking my 30g in the next two weeks and thought about Rainbows as a first choice and maybee a pair of angels. after a cleaning crew....any thoughts?
........Mark


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Thanks, I like the left side with the anubia's and ferns but I am still workin the right side. Nothing will get done till the fall I am sure... between the barns and the garden I am a bit busy. Also I have some nice ferns,moss, and some grass growing on the right side if my angels would leave it alone long enough and allow it all to grow ! They have a bad habit of tearing it apart and uprooting the grass. 
I have also been a bit lax on fert's and water changes the past month or so. My bolbitus has taken a bit of a rest as well as the Java's. 
Rainbows should work for ya ... I had some Rainbows years ago but never with the Angels... I doubt there would be a problem because Rainbows are not very timid fish. I have a big problem with disappearing neons and shrimp ! :icon_roll Not that I am surprised ... just irritated... LOL

Im thinking of getting a lot more moss covered stone going to create a line between the grass and ferns.

Suggestions as always are welcomed... :wink:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

My balansae's are just outta control ! I guess you can get a feel of how long these leaves are, I just cut a few out the other day where the tips were getting ratty looking and they were 51" long... :icon_roll 
I am also really liking the Anubia between the balansae's and the Java jungle on the left... another month or two and the leaves will be outgrowing the 75 gallon ... then what ? !!!!! The anubia on the far right in the front is really growing nice now as well.
I also HAVE to trim the fern pile on the wood in the left of the tank...the leaves are growing right out of the top of the tank. Im not looking forward to this task !

I miss the height of my 56 gallon tank... :icon_sad: 

Finally I think the blue background is paying off... its getting the look I had in mind, the way the balansae's shadow the back wall gives it a nice effect I think. 
Although I know that there are still lots of " bluebackground haters " out there lurking in the shadows...me included at one point, I think now I am finally liking the blue... :icon_bigg


----------



## badmatt (Nov 19, 2003)

love the tank buck do i sense a littl compition between you and Momo


----------



## sn8k (May 24, 2004)

Very nice tank Buck... I like the jungle look too  . One question - just how long did it take the balansae to get to that length (50+")? Reason I ask is that I'm goingto need some tall plants for the back of my aquarium, and that would seem to fit the bill nicely. Anywayz, love the tank.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> love the tank buck do i sense a littl compition between you and Momo


 No competition there.. LOL... just a couple of guys who love the hobby and beside that... Mike has me hands down ! :icon_bigg 



> just how long did it take the balansae to get to that length (50+")?


 This tank was started in the beginning of November last year and the balansae's are the ONLY plant that has not been moved... I added 4 more little ones about 4 months ago months ago but the original plants are now producing too many babies. I am curious as to what will happen over the next few months with these...
You would not believe the root system under my tank... :icon_roll


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

No competition between buck and I at all! However, there has to be a mutual admiration society forming, because I think ol' Buck has me licked!

I love the blue background, Buck. Blue brightens up the aquarium. I think the greens really glow against a blue background. The shadowy areas are more dramatic too. Blue definitely gives a better sense of light and dark, something that gets lost with a black background. Blue adds depth.

An aquarium with a black background can look like a little vignette, a picture, a small story in and of itself. The blue background seems bigger. Buck's aquarium to me looks like it could be the shallow part of an exotic pool somewhere in the world. We are looking in from the water's edge. Behind what we see, Buck's plants and fish, lies a bigger body of water. The brightness from the blue gives me the impression that there is something beyond what I see now.

Mike


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> Buck's aquarium to me looks like it could be the shallow part of an exotic pool somewhere in the world. We are looking in from the water's edge.


 Mike I got that same impression from looking at Amano's tanks, that is when I decided to try the blue background, it sure took a while though to get a good feeling about the blue. 
At one point I was going to change it over to black and thankfully it was not going to be a very easy task so I left it... now I am glad I did... LOL


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Time for an update I thought... lets see...the Balansae's are out of control ,Bolbitus is out of control and out the top of the tank,
The Anubia to the left of the balansae's is growing out the top of the tank now, 2 leaves are folded up against the glass... and I think my java fern mass is lifting the top off the tank on the left... LOL !
My water temps have been hitting 82/83 in this tank the last couple weeks but so far all is doing good... too good if ya ask me. I need a taller tank !

I am in for a real mess very soon when I get to trim this tank, I keep putting it off but I hope we have a rainy day soon cuz it has to be done . :icon_frow The growth rate of that anubia is unbelievablely subtle, didnt think to much of it till I saw the photo from June a few posts back.  

The Congo Tetra's are starting to get some nice colors and size to them and the runt of the pack is still hangin' in there. I never noticed it till weeks after I bought the five that one of them was missing a lower jaw ! You can see the size difference between the little guy and the 3 below him in the photo...I feel bad for him but he is very healthy otherwise, he may have to come out some day if he starts to look shabby. Oh yeh, my Emperor Tetra ? Rest his soul... 

Anyways...What ya think of the jungle ? LMAO ... its a bit messy eh ? :icon_redf


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Dang it ! :icon_redf 
Sorry for the photo size... I will fix it tomorrow...I need some sleep.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Amazing Buck!

Real jungle you got there. Who would have thought, an Amazon pool in the middle of New England!!!  You need to update us more often!

Mike


----------



## oldfarmhouse (May 18, 2004)

Looks Amazing Buck!! Another week or two and it would not matter if you had a pink background since you wont see it. I have the same color blue and like it. How's them Tomatoes tasting.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Heres a couple more photos I took that night...

...the angels love hangin in this area under the leaves.










Heres a view of the Bolbitus mass in the upper right corner of the tank,you can see how they pretty much extend from the back of the tank to the front in that corner... :icon_bigg 










...and of course here's the two males fighting for her affection as she hangs in the back... the male on the left is bigger but he loses every time and then he goes to sulk in the Java/Anubia jungle when all is said and done... LOL


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

*Brand New Look !!!!!*










Well it was time for a change... I removed the blue background , traded off a bunch of plants and got some new plants to try from the great members here at TPT... roud: 
I found some great stone for the tank. I have been attracted to the hardscapes in tanks these days and figured I would add some to mine. I also still need to put a background on the tank so excuse the appearance, Im going back to a black background. The equiptment is not set yet either, its driving me nuts... some day I will go all out and get a tank with bulkhead fittings and be done with this unsightly stuff roud: 

This look is not etched in stone yet but I wanted some input to see if Im heading in the right direction. I kind of like it but I am just not happy with the look and I cant put a finger on why ! 
Behind the wood on the left there is P. gayi, L. madagascariensis and R. indica which should create a nice wall of stems to make the wood stand out and on the wood is baby windelov's that need some time to grow. I want an absolute forest of the dwarf sag's to fill the foreground. The foreground on the right has some Marsilea that I am hoping does well.
Behind the wood and stone on the right is more Gayi and L. madagascariensis which should again fill that corner with fine leaves. 
Oh yeh , *gulp* , I also stuck a baby E. ozelot in the left foreground in the sag's thinkin they didnt grow all that big but now I hear differently. 
I am thinking of moving that sword over to the right side in front of the other piece of wood, would that look OK ya think... I really want to grow it out a bit but I am stuck on where to put it... I also need to move that stupid anubia in front of the wood to the right side with the others, all I really wanted was a sag forest with that windelov wood in the middle of it. 

Suggestions ? The only thing I really like is my stone pile and ferns at the moment and i hope you all do too but Im open for any ideas, my wife is ready to have me committed ! :hihi:


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

I think it will look great once grown in.. i don't mind the filstar once it's grown in you won't see them .. i thought you have 2 xp2's?


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

I’ve got to be honest here. I like it. It’s one of those nervous anticipation tanks. I’m trying to envision the tank over the next few months. I think that once the back fills in and things really start to present themselves, it will be a strong lay out. The feeling I get as to why you don’t like it now is that there is a heavy focal point to the right and a small one to the left. If you stare at the tank, the current formations pull your focus off to the side of the tank. But like I said I think that once the growth kicks in, the colors will be complimentary and the rock and wood should create some bold areas. I hope you give it time and see what takes hold. Great potential


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

The rocks really rock! I love the looks of them. Once the dwarf sags take off, they will pretty much hide anything behind them up to around 6"...at least the is my (former roud: ) experience. I'm no good yet at envisioning how things will grow in, so it'll be interesting to see how it turns out. Great start!

Brian.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Buck,
I love the rocks! If the dwarf sag does not work out for you, let me know, I have a pygmy chain sword factory kicking out 10 runners a week! My foreground should be filled in 2 or 3 weeks and will be looking for people willing to house the new babies!

Just IMHO the Windalov ferns are great when small, but when they grow and start to reproduce they get ugly. They baby ferns make the lace look black! Maybe I just have bad luck with them! If you know how to stop that from happening, let me know!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Boy, someone had a ton of nervous energy to burn! Had to do something until the game came on, huh Buck!

All kidding aside, it looks great! I like the new layout. I particullarly like the structure to the right. I am having a hard time telling if it is all rock or if there is some stone mixed in there. 

The stone I do see, I like very much.

Mike


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Go DAWGS!!!! Sic'ed Em!!! (I digress)

I'll have some corkscrew vals in a bit that may help you out in the back left if those current plants don't work out. I've created a tight "patch" by "directing" the runners where I want them and it ends up being a nice little hedge.


----------



## gw11ucb (Jan 3, 2004)

Nice setup Buck! Do you want to try some Rotala wallichi. I want to do a new layout for my nanocube! let me know  you have all of it in my nanocube!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> i thought you have 2 xp2's?


I do but I removed one and went back to a big whisper HOB, I may be switching again...the "whisper" is more like a roar ! LOL


> If the dwarf sag does not work out for you, let me know, I have a pygmy chain sword factory


There are some of those in there too in the center foreground mixed in, I am hoping the foreground will slope from left to right in heighth since the marsilia is on the right corner and the pygmies are a bit shorter growing then the sags. (I hope,LOL)


> Had to do something until the game came on, huh Buck!


LMAO ! Which game Mike? I have been messin with this tank for a week now ! :icon_roll That pile is all stone with a piece of fern laden wood that I had laying on the back-top side of it... I couldnt bring myself to sell it. Not to mention that I dont think anyone would have paid what I know in my heart it is worth to me, hehe

Did somebody mention Corkscrew Vals ? Dawwger I was originally thinking of doing some Vals, when you thin them out let me know, I will take a couple off your hands. There is always room somewhere for a couple. roud: 

gw, use those wallichi stems to get yourself some plants for the new look, I kinda burnt myself out with them when I had my 30 gallon setup and had an entire background of them... LOL 
Thanks for the offer though bro. 

Well it seems in all my digging and moving of plants I stirred up the substrate a bit and I am getting nuisance algae but that will pass. I am still at odds at what to do with the ozelot sword, I really need to find a place for it before it gets to happy in a spot and gets rooted.
My three biggest things to do are the background... paint Im thinkin and also I think its time for an external CO2 reactor, I was using the 2nd XP2 do it for me but I am sick of that.
And also I am thinkin of adding 110 more watts over the tank, I allready have the AHsupply lights but they are mounted in the hood from my old 56G tank. I think its time to get them going for the growth I am looking for. roud:

Thanks for the comments all... now I just hope the new plants do well for me... NEED LIGHT !


----------



## fishlady (Jan 12, 2004)

I dont see any red wendti crypts in there !!?! The ones you sent me are the best plants in my angel tank!  I like the new look, I was thinking of moving the crypts in my 90 to the back, dont know if you saw my other post. Nice new look, I like it! roud:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> I dont see any red wendti crypts in there !!?! The ones you sent me are the best plants in my angel tank


If you look very ,very closely there are 2 babies in the front of the stone 3/4's of the way from the left ! Those are the only 2 I kept and they melted but are starting to come back... :wink:


----------



## fishlady (Jan 12, 2004)

Buck forgive me if this is a stupid question. Do you move all that in your tank with the angels in there or do you take them out temporarily. I want to move my crypts and possibly add more wood, but I have 100% flourite and it really clouds up and I dont want them to get ill...Do you move them?? Thanks-


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

flourite clouding won't hurt fish


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I do it very carefully and cautiously... I dont just tear into a tank because excess sediments in the water are definately NOT good for a fish's health. Minimal amounts of sediment do not bother them but excessive amounts _will_ damage the gills. 
I never remove my fish from the tank unless absolutely necessary (emergency) ... otherwise I leave them in and take my time, I was in this tank every day for over a week until I was finally (semi) happy. :icon_roll 
Not to mention , water changes every 2 days to offset my substrate ferts getting released. 

Man do I have some algae on my glass starting in a bad way but I have been here and done that before... the jobe sticks are great, just dont disturb them ! LOL


----------



## fishlady (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Buck.You also answered my other question that I was going to ask about the fert tabs. I have flourish tabs in the flourite but it is almost time to add them again so I am hoping they are almost gone. Thanks!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I just dosed the tank with MelaFix for the fins of my Congo's... nobody told me how much it smells, it smells like that old Vic's Vapor Rub stuff I remember when I was a kid. LOL
Little update, my "nuisance" spot algae is kicking it up a notch and really driving me nuts, I haven't had algae like this in a long , long time. It is covering the glass in some spots pretty good but I am going to just ignore it and see what happens, I must admit I was lax on the waterchanges after all the digging around I did . I just dosed the tank with the Melafix so tomorrow I will do a good 50% w/c and redose. The worst part of the algae is now my wife is havin' some fun and busting my chops. She says yesterday ... Hey Rookie, is that a new plant on the glass you are trying out ?!!!??? 

:icon_roll _LMAO !_


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> The worst part of the algae is now my wife is havin' some fun and busting my chops. She says yesterday ... Hey Rookie, is that a new plant on the glass you are trying out ?!!!???


Mrs. Buck is cool! roud: 

Mike


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Dont encourage her Mike ! :tongue:


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

ROFL, I thought I had the only cynical wife in the hobby!


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

Buck, your wife has terrific sense of humor.  nice new look.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Buck; I love the new layout of your tank with the extra driftwood and ferns. Very nice.

Bucks wife is a trip, she don't bite her tongue, that's for sure. The time I went over, she said something like " Your not what I pictured as a fish geek". 

Buck, we gotta get together again after the holidays, I really had a nice time the last time we came over.


Marcel


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I hadn't noted the change in your tank until now, either, Buck! It looks great! Any progress pics since October? I can't believe you lost the blue background! Am I the only one left, now?!
I'm actually thinking about going back to black, but if I'm the only one left - no way!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Buck said:


> Well it was time for a change... I removed the blue background , traded off a bunch of plants and got some new plants to try from the great members here at TPT... roud:
> I found some great stone for the tank. I have been attracted to the hardscapes in tanks these days and figured I would add some to mine. I also still need to put a background on the tank so excuse the appearance, Im going back to a black background. The equiptment is not set yet either, its driving me nuts... some day I will go all out and get a tank with bulkhead fittings and be done with this unsightly stuff roud:
> 
> This look is not etched in stone yet but I wanted some input to see if Im heading in the right direction. I kind of like it but I am just not happy with the look and I cant put a finger on why !
> ...


Suggestions.. Yes.. I have a couple.

I agree, your stones look awesome, but when combined with the weather worn driftwood you have two conflicting styles. Generally speaking I don't like mixing Rough, unweathered materials in with weathered ones, you can tell they came from two different environments.

If I were you, I would take the wood out, and tie your ferns to those awesome rocks (Have I mentioned that your rocks, well, rock?). Maybe even shift the rock "island" a few inches to the right so it offsets the center.

If you still have a couple Balansae's around you could have one or two poking out from the center of the rock island with your anubia (so the leaf shape blends withthe ferns). That being said, you'll have to stay on top of trimming them because as soon as they get too tall and start growing along the top the effect is lost. I would also cluster the other crypts you have around the rocks in the island.

When that lawn grows in you'll be happy.. Just be prepared for a tall lawn, dwarf sag gets pretty tall in the right conditions (mine is throwing 6" leaves now.. grrrr)

I love the tank Buck.. This layout is a sleeper, hard to tell what its going to look like, but you know its going to look good


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

We all could use an updated photo, Buck!

Mike


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I was afraid you were gonna ask for a photo... :icon_frow 

My tank is a stinkin mess. The wood is gone...all that stone is gone because it was whacking out my water, when I did the ole' acid tests I missed a layer of "something" in it that was not good...it sent my water hardness through the roof. 
Then during all the work of uprooting and moving plants, adding/removing stone etc I stirred up a nasty mess with the Jobes and got a bad case of algae... now that is clearing... then I put in that new AM1000 Reactor and dang near killed everyone in the tank but thats now all set and now I have my worst dilemma yet... TOO MANY PLANT VARIETIES ! :icon_roll 

Like I said, right now the tank is a mess and I need to get things back to healthy and algae free before messin with it again..this is the best its looked "health wise" in weeks !
Plants that were added thanks to Steve and Mike and Boun... C. helferi , Cuba, Aromatica , Blyxa , Riccia , Watersprite , Magenta , some unkown plant that I hope does well, I will have to post a photo of it for help in naming it.
And of course I still have 3 kinds of ferns, bolbitus, sags, crypts, moss, anubia's, R. indica ....ummm, get the picture...I have issues... LOL
The sad part is the L. madagascariensis I got from Rupey just withered away... dont know why, I really liked that plant. :icon_frow 

Oh well , here's the tank... What should I do with this mess ? I have no direction or ideas on what to do...my brain is cooked from all this ! 










This is an end view on the right side for Boun to show him the new growth on the aromatica...the top inch or so of that plant is the new growth and the cuba is doing great as well, you can see the bright colored tips on them in the top photo to the left of the fern mass. roud:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Oh yeh... and I still need to do my background... LMAO


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

i'd try throwing the large fern over in the left corner and getting back some driftwood and i'd take out the swords too


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't worry buck you'll figure something out. Sorry that the rocks didn't work they looked great. When you have too many plants you have just got to be heartless and toss em.


----------



## gw11ucb (Jan 3, 2004)

Urkevitz said:


> Don't worry buck you'll figure something out. Sorry that the rocks didn't work they looked great. When you have too many plants you have just got to be heartless and toss em.



I feel Buck! I have too many plants varieties in my 100 gallons right now. Plus I'll be moving soon too. I don't know what to do with them. I don't have the heart to throw them away! 

Buck: Nice looking tank! I'm glad the plants I gave you are doing well. roud:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

fishyboy said:


> and i'd take out the swords too


YIKES ! You must be refferring to my Anubia's, I dont know if I could part with them, I have had them a long time. :icon_bigg


Boun said:


> Nice looking tank! I'm glad the plants I gave you are doing well.


 So far so good, I really like the aromatica and blyxa... I need to get things figured out but first I need to get the tank healthy.


Urkevitz said:


> Don't worry buck you'll figure something out.


Im glad YOU are confident...I am at a loss right now... LOL


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

I just chucked my WaterSprite--painful to do. I feel for ya, Buck!

I'm at a crossroads, too, with my aquarium. I'm trying to put down an algae intifada at the moment (hence no tank pictures from me for a while).

I'm sure you'll figure it out in no time.


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Could you seal the rocks with a polyurethane resin. It keeps the looks but locks out the calcium?
Ed


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Dang I never thought of that Ed... does it work ? I would wonder if the stone and poly would adhere to each other. I remember years ago buying a stone from an LFS that was sealed with a polylike coating that started peeling after a couple months. However if you have done it and it would work, then I would reuse those stones in a heartbeat, I really liked that stone. It is sitting outside on my picnic table right now... roud:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

John said:


> I just chucked my WaterSprite--painful to do.


 I missed the watersprite and figured I would try some again...its just a pretty plant that screams AQUATIC ! Too bad we couldnt slow down the growth.


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

I used a resin on my homemade background and it was good four years.
No harm in trying. I would first clean the rock with a detergent and make sure it's dried out, than preferably dip it in the resin. I would use a two component resin.
Ed


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Buck - if you want to get some replacement stones, I had a nice conversation today with a gent by the name of Warren at Berkshire Stone in Winsted CT, 860 379-2431. It appears that they keep a lot of stone on hand, pre-tested for being inert in water. They also have chemicals on hand to test, which they will do to stone customers bring in, apparently gratis. I heard this and thought of you.

But the reason why called in the first place was to get some stone cut. For instance, if you wanted to use a nice rounded Connecticut granite rock, but position it as though it was in a stream bed, you' want to cut off the bottom half (as if submerged in sand) and maybe even cut off the back half so you can set it flush with your back tank wall. They've got a reasonable hourly rate if you ever want to go in on some cutting! I plan on getting some done this spring. You could get your rocks tested while your were there!

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Thats some great info Steve. Having stones cut specifically for a scape is a good way to save room in the tank. Lets face it, every stone we add displaces that much more water. I liked the stones that I had but they could have definately used a cut. The stone's only have veins of some mineral running through them that my tank didnt like but if I could minimize the amount of stone to get a look I would also minimize the buffering. 
That water safe stone they keep on hand must be for doing water garden walls and the like . I would be interested to see the coloring and type. 
Now that you mention it, there is a place a few miles down the road from me that cuts granite but I never thought to ask if they could do similar services as you are mentioning.
How far is that place from you, I never heard of Winsted,CT . I'll have to check it out on a map. roud:


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

I've never heard of Winsted either. You've probably checked a map and seen that it's about 10 miles north of Torrington, which would be 50 minutes or so for me. I assume something similar for you...

They list themselves as a "stone fabrication and supply" place. Sounded like just the ticket to me! :wink: These guys were really friendly on the phone, and charge a flat rate of $75/hr for whatever cuts you want. That is unless they have to whip out the "BIG saw", 40" across, which bumps it to $125. I told him I'd be surprised if I wanted anything cut that had any dimension greater than 20-24", and he said that's all "little saw" stuff.

I'm assuming any "stone fabricator" is going to be able to whip through quite a few cuts in an hour, so I'm planning on getting some stone cut. If you find a place cheaper (like the guys near you), or you want to go in on this, pls let me know.

We also have a moderator in Waterbury right? Marcel? This would be really close to him, were he interested!

Sorry about the ramble, but one final point...

If you look at Amano's stuff, you'll find a lot of his tanks look a lot bigger than they really are. He makes great use of reflection. And one way he fools the eye is to have a stone with a flat side (and bottom) up against a side or back of the tank. If the stone has the right curve (say a sphere quartered) then the reflection shows half a sphere, or to the imagination's eye, a whole stone buried in the silt. He's a clever guy, but a little time with a stone cutter is probably a good way to start giving him a run for his money!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

75$ an hour ? I am in the wrong business Steve... LOL
I will check this week with the place up the road and see what they offer for services. I would be interested in something like this though to see what they have to offer for stone. I am sure they have some bite size pieces of stuff they have allready cut for sale.
Amano is probably the best at stone use and I am sure he does something similar to get the looks ge gets. roud:


----------



## all4funwfish (Jan 18, 2004)

nothing is really a mistake until something dies...until then its all fun and games


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey Buck, The Getty Granite Co. is right there at Salem 4 corners. I gave em a call, an looks like it is a $75 minimum for cuttin stones. I dont think it would be anymore than that to cut aquarium rocks to put in the corners an what not like Scolly mentioned. The # is 859-2972 if ya want to inquire..

I really like that idea !! would give the aquarium some great depth IMO..I think that it might be a little closer to you also Scolly. 

BTW, awsome tank!! roud: It will be a pleasure takin residence under your
wing sorta speaking. :wink:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Thats the place Mark! 
I drove by it I dont know how many times and the thought never entered my mind to have them cut stone pieces for the tank.The only problem now is that I have so many stinkin plants in my tank I couldnt fit a pebble in there right now, never mind a piece of stone. :icon_roll
That will change soon.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Dude,

You never gave me my shoe horn back, surely you can fit somemore things into that tank.

:wink:


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Buck if you DO need a pebble cut I'm not sure how we would calculate that...

$75/hr divided by 60 minutes divided by 60 seconds times 3 seconds (pebble cutting time) plus $5 (the value of us laughing at a pebble getting cut)​
No, doesn't work - we'd owe you money. Better if we do it for free!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I snapped a couple of photos today to share. 
Heres the hodgepodge of plants, no rhyme or reason. Hopefully this weekend I will be able to thin out the dwarf sags. Also the windelov ferns and the apono on the leftside are going, one of the 2 watersprites in the right corner and a couple small crypts buried in the sags. 
I have a new sucker to dump my plants on...get them lights goin Mark. :wink: 
Anyways , heres the photos.




The Cyperus helferi is really taking off now, I lost a lot of leaves to algae. The apono and the windelov ferns are going. (echo ?) Check out my new rummynose ? Got 8 of them a couple weeks ago and 2 more small congos, hopefully they are males :wink: 



Lets see, the blyxa in the foreground is coming back also (algae). The hairgrass in these 2 pots is going crazy, been just over a week in the tank and I need to do something with it.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Your GINORMOUS angelfish and robust tetras make that tank look like a 30 long. 

I dig it when you veterans tear into er. Gives me confidence to do the same.

Looking forward to watching that Cyperus helferi grow. Blows vals out the door, imo.


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Buck said:


> I have a new sucker to dump my plants on...get them lights goin Mark.


Lights are installed Buck!! Just waitin for you..... roud:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Yeh man them Congo's is gittin fat ! I am hoping that the 2 new ones are males or I will choke ! The helferi is a great plant, it has been a real slow starter but now its starting to get my blood flowing. 
If I had the guts I would take everything out of this tank , and run an entire wall of helferi in the background about 2 rows thick and end to end and then round the ends of the tank with helferi tapered up to the front corners and plant the dwarf sags all in the middle. I love a grassy lookin tank. 
I just enjoy growing too many different plants is my problem. To do something like that you either need a lot of tanks or willpower, I have neither... LOL 

Some plants are comin your way Mark, glad to see you got them lights ready. roud:


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

The tank is looking good Buck. Which plant is helferi?

Mark: I'm close by also, so if you need plants let me know. I got Java fern coming out my ears, Ambulia, baby tears, red lotus.

Marcel


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Marcel,
The C. helferi is the taller grassy lookin plant in the second photo just to the right of the anubia's in tye rear right corner and there is a shorter one on the right in the background. 
You know me and my grass look, I always liked the Val's but these are much nicer. ... roud: 
It is thin bladed and stays that way and its a nice brilliant green color . Mine are still babies but give them a couple months and I will be in love.

The tank will get an overhaul "again" this weekend, I am just happy that I am almost algae free. Now you watch, I will go messin around again and go back to problems. :icon_frow


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Will they get as long and out of control as vals? They would make a great background plant, IMO, as long asthey don't start to trail over the top and shade all the foreground stuf, Thats why I hate vals so much, left unchecked that crap will grow 10ft tall. LOL . I really like the way the helferis look now. 

Marcel


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Marcel said:


> Mark: I'm close by also, so if you need plants let me know. I got Java fern coming out my ears, Ambulia, baby tears, red lotus.


Wow I really didn't realize there were this many Ct. residents here at TPT. I see a big BBQue on the horizon!! I make one awsome brisket! roud: (Grew up in Texas)

Marcel, I have absolutely no plants at all in my tank right now!! Please think of me before you throw the java ferns away!! Buck is hooking me up with some plants :icon_bigg , but I bet I could squeeze a few more java ferns in there. :wink: Going for another piece of driftwood, maybe 2, I really dont like the one thats in there now...

How far is Naugatuck from Mystic anyways?


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Mark: Send me a PM when you're ready and I'll stick em in the mail. Naugatuck is 5 miles south of Waterbury, about an hour and 15minutes from mystic thats if I-95 is flowing.

We can continue this discussion via PM if you like, I dont wanna Hijack Bucks thread.

Marcel


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok, back to the topic at hand! Hey Buck, you goin to post a pic after the harvest I hope!! :wink: roud:


----------



## FISA (Dec 3, 2004)

Buck...looking awesome!!

Altough it looks great now...I really loved your blue background :icon_bigg


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Well I miss my blue background too now because I have yet to put a new background back on the tank ! Its just a project I am not looking forward to since it is against the wall. (Lazy)
I still havent decided what to do for a background, I am planning to keep a low foreground through all of the tank with a few choice bunches growing out of it for the tetra's schooling display's.
I am probably going to just go with black to make the fish stand out better but I am up for suggestions. roud: 

I am also thinking of tackling the hairgrass planting today, this oughhta be good...I think its gonna be a pain in the back !


----------



## FISA (Dec 3, 2004)

Buck...the backgroud you had before wasnt painted then.....

the plain light blue one....you could do that again...instead of manuveuring behind the tank to paint it....

I would've told you cork ...but you need to set that up when your tank is empty  and silicone the tiles to the back wall inside the tank...

one good thing is that you can attack J Ferns and mosses to it..


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

OK bro, isn't it about time for an update?? :icon_mrgr :wink:


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Buck said:


> I am also thinking of tackling the hairgrass planting today, this oughhta be good...I think its gonna be a pain in the back !


Remember that time you planted glosso? :wink: Hey, you never gave me my shoe horn back!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

You mean you wanted that shoehorn back Sean ? LOL
*NO WAY !*
I'll snap some photos tomorrow I hope Mark... roud:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

A few photos, I was bored and had the camera out... LOL
I completely lost the aromatica and its making a comeback again, helferi is doing well and I beat the algae problem with more CO2 and started dosing magnesium/phosphates again. Going 1 month without it did a number on everything. :icon_redf 











*left side...* 
Native plant (? unknown name/tall stems) is starting to take off since bumping the ferts and CO2 and it is getting interesting to watch, its right in front of the helferi in this photo. It had completely disappeared.











*right side*
I tore out a bunch of dwarf sag's and replanted with hairgrass which is showing very good signs of new shoots everywhere. The back corner will be filled with C. lyrata if I can save it and if you look up on the filter intake you can see the Angels decided to lay eggs and feed everyone again. :icon_roll


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

I tell ya' Buck, plants aside, with no background on the tank like that (something I personally love), that is nothing less than an advertisment for Vortex filters! No kidding, that is some clear water. It really shows. roud:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

heh... I need a background still. Im lazy.
The D-1 came off the tank a couple hours earlier and ran only 4 hours. :wink: The plants have a long ways to go before I get "there", but they are getting "there" slowly.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Buck, maybe I should have been more clear - I LIKE a tank like yours with no background. Sure they can add to a tank, but on a crystal clear tank like yours, algae free and nothing in the water, that lack of background just accentuates how clean and pure that water is.

I love it just like you've got it. Leaving a background off of a crystal clear tank could be taken as another form of braggin'. But of course we know you are above anything like that. :wink:


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Duhhh... Buck I have looked at this thread several times. This is the first time I noticed that you are not using a spray bar. I thought most people on the forum used one but I am thinking of trying what you are doing with your cannister return... thanks for the idea. And I agree with Scolley re background!


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

OK OK OK!!!! You can bring the diatom over whenever ya want! :wink: Personally, I am with Scolly on this one. I like the see thru look with the water you have in there! Spit shined it right up.. Just a little clearer than mine.. :icon_mrgr 

Bythe way, If you want to start throwin plants away again, I will be glad to empty your trash for you.. roud: 

Cant wait to see it when it fills in a little!

Those angelfish are amazing! Have they bred yet? Male an female? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Buck your tank is really starting to take shape, the left side looks especially nice.


----------



## wetgreenthumb (Jan 6, 2005)

I luv it Buck, you're such an inspiration. I was cursing your name though tongith while I was suckin sand out of my big tank.....hee hee hee! jK......Good job!!!!!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I wouldnt mind not having a background if the dang wall wasnt so ugly behind it. The only time I like no background is of course if the tank could be viewed from both sides. I use to love my 30 gallon like that.


jart said:


> This is the first time I noticed that you are not using a spray bar.


I use one short spray bar on one canister and the other canister with the reactor is wide open in the bottom left corner blowing over the substrate. If I ever set up another big tank it WILL have bulkhead fittings...I am always at odds with my equiptment (like everyone else) 


bastalker said:


> Those angelfish are amazing! Have they bred yet? Male an female? Inquiring minds want to know.


 Mark that is a breeding pair, I finally parted with the "odd" male since I was getting tired of the monthly battles. I have never seperated everyone from the eggs and they end up as dinner for the congos and rummy nose after the lights go out. My wife always yells at me and wants me to "save" them from their demise but what the hell would I do with all the fry after I save them... LOL I aint got time for that... :icon_roll


Urkevitz said:


> Buck your tank is really starting to take shape, the left side looks especially nice.


 Thanks, the entire tanks was cobered with the sags and looked pretty good but then I got 2 pots of the hairgrass on a whim and decided to try it out. Now I am back to square one again. I dont think I have ever changed my mind so many times on one tank before as I have on this one. Right now I am just coming out of the war with algae and all from all the tinkering and changing I have done in here so the "scape" is a big hodgepodge of nothing right now. The left side is staying...the right and center are still under construction, but I am letting everything grow out a bit before messing with it again. :wink:


wetgreenthumb said:


> I was cursing your name though tongith while I was suckin sand out of my big tank.


 What I do, What I do ? LOL 
What was wrong with the sand ?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

As usual Buck, your tank looks very good, I think Crisp is the word! roud:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Thanks wolfy, I haven't had an algae outbreak in a tank like that in years... just too much messin around and it caught me with my pants down. 
Its all downhill from here I hope. roud:


----------



## wetgreenthumb (Jan 6, 2005)

Buck said:


> What I do, What I do ? LOL
> What was wrong with the sand ?


I'm just playing...but seriously - your tanks are so beautiful and inspiring, that I wanted to make one like your 30g (thus the sand).....I put in a little too much the first time.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Your Welcome Buck!
What algae? :tongue:


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

The tank is looking good buck and the water is pristine.

I know what you mean about changing your mind on the tank. I just totally rescaped mine tonight. It took me 4 hours. What I wouldn't do for a diatom filter right about now !

Marcel


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

The Cyperus helferi looks good Buck. What else you got growing in there? How about a list?

Mike


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Marcel said:


> What I wouldn't do for a diatom filter right about now !


 They do work great after playing around in the tank for a bit. roud: Did you move Marcel ? Naugatuck ? I thought it was Waterbury ? 

That helferi is an awesome plant Mike, the one in the back could be divided again but I am afraid to mess with it, it took a long time to settle in and actually grow. At one time it was one ragged lookin plant and about a six pack away from getting heaved. :icon_redf 
Good thing I dont drink when Im irritated... LOL
A plant list huh ? Lets see... tonight I just tore out the riccia and have had it with that stuff but Im still stuck with the following ;

cyperus helferi
bolbitus h.
dwarf sag
java moss
java fern 'windelov'
java fern narrow leaf v.
anubia gigantea
E. bleheri (?)
Limnophila aromatica
Ludwigia sp. "cuba" (1 tiny sickly stem) :icon_frow 
hairgrass (acicularis?) 
Potamogeton gayi
Potamogeton malaianus (love this stuff)
rotala rotund or indica :tongue: LOL
rotala macranda
wendtii crypt

Right now I need to just let things grow and keep my stinkin hands outta the tank but I am still not happy with the layout. Im hoping with maturity of the plants something will hit me and I will run with it. roud:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I thought I would share this closeup photo of a locally collected plant I have in my tank that is really taking off. Its an interesting look I think. It appeared to be almost dead at one point and has made a miraculous recovery and has 3 more stems on the move. You can see one of them in the left side of the base. roud: 
The leaf pattern is flat, always only 2 leafs opposing each other and they have a nice staggered edge on them. Then the top of the stems seem to stop growing and have only one leaf pointing up...very strange. The photo dont seem to do it justice, its pretty impressive looking with the ole eyeballs. 

It was found in a stream up the road back in the fall of last year.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

That's a really cool looking plant! Sort of like a more tidy version of hygrophila polysperma. Should be interesting to see how it adapts to the warm temps and high CO2.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Buck said:


> ... just too much messin around and it caught me with my pants down.
> Its all downhill from here I hope. roud:


Do I wanna touch that comment? What's all downhill now? Nah...nevermind  !

Lookin' good, Buck!


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

That looks like a Rotala sp. from Brazil, but I'm not sure what exactly.


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

When ya gonna introduce me to this stream?? :wink:


----------



## supaoopa (Oct 25, 2004)

OHHH man!! That tank looks incredible. Hope to have a nice big tank like that someday.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> Should be interesting to see how it adapts to the warm temps and high CO2.


 The plant definately adapted well Sam but its strange that the stems all stop growing at the height you pretty much see in the photo and the new stems hit that height in about 4 days. 
The part that sucks is when I replanted the tank it was doing nothing and was very small so I left it there and planted the sags around it, then all of a sudden it just took off and now its too big to move without a major mess and its gonna block out the C. helferi in the back at this rate I fear. :angryfire 
On a good note though my hairgrass is really coming in nice so far and spreading faster by the day. I never grew it before and did not know what to expect and its better then I "expected" in growth rate. 
Thats probably the best part of photos is the ability to look back at a date of a plants beginning and see how fast the change can be. 



BSS said:


> Do I wanna touch that comment? Lookin' good, Buck!


 You mean the tank's lookin good or me with my pants down ? LMAO ! j/k.. thanks BSS, Im getting there slowly. 


Raul-7 said:


> That looks like a Rotala sp. from Brazil


 This plant would be a long ways from home if it was the same... LOL 
If it turns out looking nice in its future I might have to grab a few from my the stream for anyone interested... the look is "so far so good" with me though, its got a different look to it then the usual plants I see. Its always fun to try new things. 


Bastalker said:


> When ya gonna introduce me to this stream??


 We will take a ride on the quad this summer when you are over for a cookout and see what we can find Mark ! 


supaoopa said:


> OHHH man!! That tank looks incredible. Hope to have a nice big tank like that someday.


 If this tank gives me any more problems like I have had over the last few months you can have this one ! LMAO ! Thanks for the kind words supaoopa


----------



## gw11ucb (Jan 3, 2004)

Buck said:


> Ludwigia sp. "cuba" (1 tiny sickly stem) :icon_frow


what happened? Hey buck, once my tank is up and running again I'll send you some  I just moved and replants most of my plants. I hope they will be okay from been out of the water for 4 days!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

haha... hey Boun  
Actually I have to rescind that remark... its making a remarkable comeback! I have now 2 stems cuba and 2 stems aromatica that are coming up quick from stumps that I cut. 
It thought I lost them some time ago with the algae woes that took them over, I clipped them (left them) and only one stem of the cuba started regrowing only to be attacked again but this time was the final time and all I think is good again. 
Now I have a couple stems of each that are looking delicious roud:

I am no longer worried about them but now my next issue is why is my newly regrowing Cardamine lyrata so pale in its color ? The dang leaves look almost white as opposed to a lush green that I am used to in years passed. It is all brand new growth , maybe it will turn darker as it matures ?


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Buck said:


> I am no longer worried about them but now my next issue is why is my newly regrowing Cardamine lyrata so pale in its color ? The dang leaves look almost white as opposed to a lush green that I am used to in years passed. It is all brand new growth , maybe it will turn darker as it matures ?


Have you been adding your iron like a good boy? :icon_mrgr


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Yessir, yessiree I have been adding my bi-daily dosage... ya know what I have been wondering though is that I have yet to actually plant it in the substrate because I wanted to be sure it was not too far gone and also I haven't decided just WHERE to put it yet...LOL 
Im wondering if this could be effecting the color ? I wouldnt think so but I have never had it just weighted down before. Hmmmm, maybe I should just stick it in somewhere and see if that helps ? Ya think that is possible ?
Its a very pale green but growing OK.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Well don't try to force it in unless you still have that shoe horn handy. :wink:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I dont even take the shoehorn out of the tank anymore Sean... I just prop it up in the background and call it hardscape :tongue:


----------



## xt87 (Jun 16, 2004)

Whats that bright green plant infront there?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Im assuming you are speaking of the plant in the last photo...it is native and unidentified. I wish I could ID it but so far no luck.
If it is the one in the last full tank shot in the center it is Potamogeton malaianus roud:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I was messin with the camera tonight and took a photo with just the front lights on... I think I found a new way to watch the tank when I need to sit and ponder the days events. :icon_bigg 

I ripped out a bunch of sags in the left foreground and replanted with some triandra. The hairgrass in the middle of the tank is the stuff I started a while back from 2 Walmart pots and is starting to thicken up nicely. I just gave it a haircut per the "grass king Marcel's" suggestions! You can really see the difference in color from the grass that he sent me from his tank. I have it in the right corner, its not hard to miss, LOL...mine has some real catchin up to do !!
And then of course this swordplant, its quickly becoming my wifes favorite. 

Hope you like... :icon_bigg


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Oh yeh and an update on the "Native Plant"... it melted completely away for the second time and I threw it in the snowbank ! Oh well... kool while it lasted... "both times"... LMAO !


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

What ever happened to that lovely C.balansae you had. Please tell me that it didn't meet the same fate as that native plant .

How'd ya like cleaning up those grass clippings (hehe)? That's why the hairgrass in my tank is soooo long . Clipping hairgrass??? Shaving every morning is bad enough.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I like it Buck! Looks like all it needs is a little more time to grow out and fill in!

Right on about Marcel's hairgrass! It looks so good that it really stands out. The Cyperus helferi looks great too! Is it ready to be divided?

Ahem...Triandra? You know, when that plant starts to take off, and we all know it will, you may need to do something with all those trimmings...

Mike


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I just parted with my Ozelot sword (sniff, sniff :icon_bigg ). I still love the looks of it, but in the middle of my 46g, it just dominated the scene. Looks great where it is placed in your 75g though. It is amazing how much different m.lemay's hair grass looks. Interesting comparison.

Brian.

Oh....and where you stick that Pelia???


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Looking good Buck, How did you manage to keep the cyprus heleferi so short? Mine trails on the surface in my 75, it's having a contest with the Crypt spiralis as to which one can grow longer leaves.

I picked up another shoehorn this weekend, one with a long handle to reach those deep back corners, so you can keep that one. roud:


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Looking very nice Buck. Once it fills in, it should be interesting to see which of the foregrounds you'll keep.  

Crypt. spiralis gets a bit taller. The Cyperus hits the surface of my 90, but the C. spiralis covers the surface a bit more.


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

very nice buck. Is that the only angel you have in there? What happened to the other one!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

unirdna said:


> What ever happened to that lovely C.balansae you had.


 Yup, it met the same fate, I grew it, got bored with it and shipped it out to our members ! roud:


Momo said:


> The Cyperus helferi looks great too! Is it ready to be divided?


 I love this plant Mike, it is doing well and I havent got the nads to divide yet. I did it once and "ergo" the small patch in the center but after the algae woes of days gone by I am leary of doing it too soon. The triandra is a neat little plant, I have high hopes for it... you are on the list... :icon_bigg 


BSS said:


> Oh....and where you stick that Pelia???


 Well say goodbye to the pellia, here is how it went last night...
I spent an hour and a half strapping it to a stone, dropped it in the tank, took it back out of the tank and threw the rock and pellia out the door into a snowbank ! I cant believe I did that last night, my wife laughed at me and then asked why I wasted my money ? I told her that after after I put it in the tank I realized it had no place to call home... so of course she called me a "compulsive, arrogant... yada yada yada that I care not to repeat and I could do nothing but agree ! :icon_roll 
No more riccia, moss, pellia... or any other "strappable" plants ! I guess thats a sign of being old and awnry !


Sean said:


> Looking good Buck, How did you manage to keep the cyprus heleferi so short?


 Thats easy... its called trimming ! :icon_bigg


Ibn said:


> Looking very nice Buck. Once it fills in, it should be interesting to see which of the foregrounds you'll keep.


 Hopefully both ! I am going to try to blend the two together but I need to see how the triandra grows, I think its a really neat plant so far... 


Thanks said:


> Is that the only angel you have in there? What happened to the other one!


 There are two in there, that one is the male and the female was in the background tending to her eggs... I have another photo with both of them shown... I just thought that this was a neat lookin photo with only the front lights on ... :icon_bigg


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

eggs! Babies! 
My first angel died yesterday, its friend (and almost mate, had the damn camalanus not set in :icon_frow ) will follow any day now. My ram has recovered.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your Angel Thanks, as far as the "babies" goes that will never happen in this tank, the congos will make sure of that. Laying eggs is a monthly ritual for my gal in here but they never last very long.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Buck - I love the photo's with just the front lights on! Very "amano-like". Was that deliberate? Because the shadows it creates really look great. :icon_wink


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Yeh it was kinda deliberate Steve, I was playing with the camera settings and tank lights and this is one of the photo's that came out. Even with just the front lights on its not quite that dark but the way it took the photo I thought was pretty kool. roud: 
I love messin around with the camera every now and then, digitals are a strange critter with how photos come out at times... LOL


----------



## PJAN (Feb 18, 2005)

Great job!

I really like this tank. It looks fresh and promising.
Ah, this kind of pictures makes me impatient. New tank arriving soon... 

Gr. PJAN


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

ahhh ... just a photo . 
I have lowered the lighting for the season because I am a bit behind on my "maintanence and fert" schedule due to the outdoor work and I ended up with GW and a mess of spot algae.
I have lost most of the triandra because of my angels and lowered light but some is hanging in there. I am going to see how the rest of the plants do but it is, is what it is right now and the lowering of the lights is due to my schedule. Marcels hairgrass is spreading good, the Wally world pots are very slow growing. :icon_roll 

Heres how it looks now...


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Buck, you talk like your tank has been neglected. Are you sure you took a picture of the right tank? That one looks pretty happy to me! :wink: 

All kidding aside, what's that low reddish sword lookin' plant in the far left midground? That looks like a really lovely plant, just hard to see at this distance (I guess that's a problem people with big tanks have.) roud:


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

i have that plant, and im still not sure what it is. It is really really nice though. The newer leaves are golden brown/red, and then they fade to a nice green. The leaves are kinda wavy like in aponogeton crispus.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Well Buck, if you've been neglecting it, it sure did clean up nice. Water looks super clean and the plants seem very healthy.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

that looks like a wendetti crypt or something like that...


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Yeh thats just a bronze wendtii crypt. Right under the sword I have a green one that must have started back up from a missed piece of root under the substrate. I know for a fact I tore them all out at one time...resilient suckers them crypts are.
The tank was a wreck , spot and hair algae all over the glass, the water was in about 5th day gw mode and it was just plain sad looking, even the wife was getting mad at me. The plants were growing good and the fish were healthy so it wasn't critical to me. 
Its amazing what a scrub pad, filter cleaning 50% water change and a diatom filter will do. roud: 

I am only running 160 watts over the tank now , CO2 still slightly over 30ppm and I have backed off on the ferts, hopefully I wont lose many plants. I know the sags, crypts , ferns , anubia's and the sword will be fine but I am concerned about the C. helferi , the hairgrass and the potamogetens.
Time will tell I guess... 
The gw has not returned in the slightest yet and it has been a few days so hopefully that battle has been beaten. :icon_bigg


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

Very nice Buck you must like the thin leaf plant alot. What is the big one left rear.


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

Buck is there driftwood or rock in your tank?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

That plant in the left rear is the C. helferi, it has been growing very well for me so far... I do like the thin leafed look. 
There is no driftwood in this tank and there is only one small piece of stone next to the helferi, everything else is weeds. roud:


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey bro!! I figured I would drag this thread right back to the top again... I know you have been one busy hombre with all the shed refurbishments, plannin the animal family, golfin an all......We need pics!! :icon_mrgr


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Buck said:


> That plant in the left rear is the C. helferi, it has been growing very well for me so far.


That's one of my favorite tall grassy-looking plants.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

My tank has a bad case of the uglies right now, its been a bad transition lowering the lights. The helferi took a big hit, it likes more light then I thought it did. I thought it would help me but it has been killin me. My CO2 bottle ran out when I wasn't looking and I got a bad case of GW and nuisance algae. I havent quite got the new fert amounts right and it shows. My wife is not happy about it at all... LOL

I'll get a photo up this weekend to show as "lessons learned" :icon_conf


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Buck, I know you've experimented with native plants in this tank. What's the status of those plants now? And are you still pullin' stuff up from local waters? And if so, what?

Thanks.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I scrapped them all and gave away the last of the valerandi (my favorite) but I am going to take a run up the road to the stream this year and check it out. 
This is my best find to date if you havent seen it. Samolus valerandi
And here is my S. valerandi patch in that stream... you can see the clusters in the sunlight along with some good ole CT val's roud:

Ya know Steve , I could be coerced into strapping on a cooler and taking the machines up to the stream for some plant collecting this summer if ya like... :icon_bigg

Before I blab a bunch , I better check the stream eh ? LOL


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks Buck! Your offer it tempting. And it's always good to find another foreground plan. I'm contemplating an all North American 'scape, and let's just say foreground is an "issue".

But you had trouble with it aparently. And I did not miss Tropica's "difficult" designation. Why'd you give it up? Aplogogies if you are repeating what's already here - very big thread.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I had no trouble with it at all Steve... I just gave it all away eventually to try something new. I miss it though because its a beautiful plant and I kinda scratched my head at the "difficult" rating given by Tropica... it is slow growing but I found it very easy to grow and I had them in slightly under 3 watts of light. They just really like a nutrient rich substrate like a lotus , sword or crypt does, I had them do well under ferns and my sword in shaded spots too. 
Here is how it looked in a small patch in my tank....










and here in a full view on the left and right sides...


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Buck, that looks great! Especially the "not hard" part. Sound's like nothing a little Eco-Comeplete, plus root tabs (only if needed) couldn't handle.

But if I was going to use it, I'd need a bunch, say 2-2.5 sq. feet. Does your stream hold that much? And would you need a bigger cooler?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Im not sure an entire patch would look that good Steve... I tried it and wasnt keen on it. It looked better in scattered accent patterns then a solid foreground. 
I tell ya what bro... I will take a ride up on Saturday and see what the stream looks like and if its good I will send you a few test plants to try out. If you like them and they do well and the supply looks good I will make you come pick some more yourself ... LOL j/k man... I will take a look Saturday for ya and let ya know. :wink:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

AHEM!

Boy! That sure is a neat looking plant.....


Mike


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks Buck. You are the man! roud: 

I'm happy to go get them - the wife loves an excuse to go see more of her home state. But let me know what you see! Thanks.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Slow growing and (despite what Tropica says) fairly easy to keep. Sounds like my kinda plant. Let me know when you have an extra to send my way for a reasonable price :wink: !

Nice shot of the tank, Buck!
Brian.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

What a bummer of a day ...
First the push mower gave me grief , then the battery was dead in my rider , then I blew up a rear brake assembly on my truck on the way back from the dump and _then the end to a perfect day_... there are NO valerandi's in my stream !!! I grabbed the camera , jumped on the dirtbike and took a ride to the stream only to find that the water level is super low and the pickin's is slim. I saw two very small valerandi plant's but the rest was this stuff I had very little luck with. Even the Valisneria's are in a world of hurt. :icon_frow 

The highlight was watching some very pretty dragonflies. I snapped a few photos and I hope at least one came out decent. There were two types of dragonflies and I got a photo of one that was laying eggs on a plant. I really hope that one came out. I wont know till later tonight... the batteries in the camera were too low to download the pics... 

Like I said...this has been one of those days... LOL


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Buck. Bad luck's supposed to come in threes. But it sounds like you've got some other bad mojo working. Maybe you should keep your hands out of your tank for the day. And don't pick up any power tools! :icon_wink 

And while you wait for your luck to turn, I'll arrange for some different foreground plants. :icon_frow 

Sorry pal. Tomorrow's got to be better.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Thats why they put tomorrows on calanders roud: 

I havent given up the ship just yet Steve. I had shorts on and I wasnt ready to traverse through the woods to some pools up the stream that feed it, I may strike gold upstream. That will be a future trip , nothing I will do soon. Here are a couple photos I got that I thought were neat, not the best quality but not too shabby.
In the second photo you can see why anyone interested in native plant collecting needs to be cautious before adding just any ole plant to the tank... here is how you get a house full of dragonflies... its laying eggs on that plant.  
These are the two types of Dflies I saw today...


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Buck said:


> you can see why anyone interested in native plant collecting needs to be cautious before adding just any ole plant to the tank... here is how you get a house full of dragonflies... its laying eggs on that plant.


I think it's worse than that! Don't dragonfly nymphs kill small fish?  

Didn't John P. have a problem with this? Have to go look it up...


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I dont care what them things do... I dont want them in my tank or my house... LOL

Great news though.. I finally beat my GW and the ferts I think are tweaked in. The tank is on its way back... roud: 
I'll haver to snap a photo... time , time , time... anyone got some to spare ?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

My gw is finally gone, the water is crystal clear again but now that I can see it , I need to do something with the look. :icon_roll


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

Buck it looks pretty good to me just a little rearanging here or there should do it. How many angels do your have in there and do you raise the fry?


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Buck, looks like GW is clearly beaten back into submission. roud: But what's that big orange pointy looking thing up front? A rock?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Yeh thats a piece of lava rock I have seeded with ferns. Actually the entire front left of the tank is a bunch of pieces with moss and fern that I am getting started. Once they all take I am going to do some arranging and you wont be able to see the stone at all. 
Between the garden, the newly acquired goat and mowing the dang grass I aint had much time for anything in the tank. If it ever rains I am going to dig in and get it looking better but for now I am just happy the tank is healthy again.
All the algae is dying off , you can still see some patches left on the back wall that are almost gone. The plants were covered, the glass was covered and the water was pea green. This tank really took a hard hit but its in the final recovery stages. roud:


----------



## Adrien (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey Buck, I've been looking at all your tanks and they are wonderful. I read your article for substrates and I'm setting up a 30 gallon like the one you used in the article. I got 2 bags of Flourite and a bag of that Play Sand. I have the flourite and Play Sand in the tank and looking good, I have a few big pieces of Lava Rock i'd like to put in the tank but I encountered a problem, they float. I you mentioned you had some Lava Rock in this 7gal tank, did you have to weigh it down? If-so, how?

Thanks,

Adrien


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

Buck, The tank's looking Great! Anymore updates?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I still havent done anything so not a lot has changed in the tank other then some growth. The moss rocks are growing good and are almost ready to be arranged and I need to tear out a bunch of sags. Im thinking of doing a moss and fern mound with the lava stones again. I have a beautiful bolbitus that will help with that look. I really believe now that there are a couple of varieties of bolbitus because this one just keeps getting thicker without growing really long fronds. roud: 
Im just waiting for a break in my schedule so I can take a day to go through the tank. I have been working outside in the garden a lot and doing fencing for the goats. Days are just too short ! 

Adrien the reason your lava rock is floating is because of trapped air pockets in it. Its very porous stuff. :icon_bigg 

I'll go snap a photo to show the mess I have now. BRB...


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

This is the mess I have now, Im up for suggestions or ideas... LOL


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Buck, I'm hesitant to say anything, having never actually produced a "great" tank, so you should just take this with a grain of salt...

IMO that big sword is doing what healthy swords do, get bigger. And it's messing with the visual balance in the tank. I'd either put it in the back right, and open up the middle of the tank a bit, making kind of a stretched out "U" shape (high on sides, low in middle). Or I'd put it in the back left, making room by pushing some of the stuff in the back left just a hair more right. That would create a more pleasing, IMO, slope of plant height, with highest in the back left, and lowest in the front right. It wouldn't a a completely straight sloping line - that would look bad any way. But it could create that visual impression.

My two cents.


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

I recently took most of my swords out of my tank, and i couldn't believe the room they took up, honestly you don't realized it until you remove them. I would atleast try to move it back like scolley said, but i read that if you keep the roots trimmed short and take the old growth off that they will stay smaller. I think you need some backgound plants though, a lot of what you have is the same or similar height.


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

I'll second Steve's suggestions. I would either move that sword a few inches to the right and straight back, or all the way to the back left corner. Back left would be the first I'd try.

(D'oh...timr ninja posted on me!)


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Yeh that sword is out of control. It is very easy to tame but I have not done so in a couple months. I usually keep it to about 5 leaves and it looks real nice. I dread moving it but it has to be done I agree. 
My lighting is low now so plant selections are limited , I have been considering getting some sunset and poly hygro's because I think I have too many thin leaved plants in here as well.
I also think I need to pull, trim and move the C. helferi's too. Since lowering the lighting it isnt as nice a plant, I may just ship them out to somebody that has good lighting, havent decided yet. 

Good suggestions...keep 'em coming. roud:


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

The tank looks nice and healthy.

I like steves idea about pushing the sword into the left corner. Then I'd plant some taller plants to the back right of that. sloping everythin down to the riright and to the front fading into an open swim area center and right. 

If you make a visual line from back right corner bottom to the front left corner on the bottom. All your plants would slope from the top left down to that imaginary line....Roughly. Also put your plants into groups instead of one here and one there. Contrasting color and leaf size between groups.

Good luck making sense of that giberish :icon_roll 



Marcel


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

The more I look at the photo, the more I see thats wrong in there. 
Im getting that queezy feeling in my gut that I get everytime I am ready to start from scratch. Im trying in my mind to figure out a way to minimalize the digging and manage a decent look but Im slowly realizing that I may need to remove everything and start with a game plan. 
I SUCK AT STICKING TO A PLAN ! 

Im having an idea... How would this look ? Look at the photo and envision...
Leave the stand of Crypt's, leave the Sword (but trim it of course) , remove everything else and place in cooler. A lot of what you see in here is portable and growing on lava rock pieces anyways.
Now between the crypt stand and sword, in the rear of the tank , place the giant anubia (which will hit the tank surface in height) 
On the side of and in front of that Anubia create a mountain of my moss covered stone, topped with my Bolbitus and seeded with a bunch of small windelov ferns I have hiding in here. I also have a beautiful "large" rhyzome of java laces you can see in the rear left that would work in nice for the center island. 
Then I could take the best of my dwarf sags and reseed both ends of the tank in a circular motion leaving a crescent shaped area of "open" substrate in front of the stone mountain ?

What do ya think ? Too much center action ?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Oh yeh... and maybe add that black background I was gonna do a year ago... :icon_roll :icon_bigg


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I like the Sword. I like it where it is, too.

The photo is not the greatest, Buck. It is hard to really see what is going on there.

To my eye, the thing that is throwing the aquarium off is the selection of plants. Most of the plants seem to be rosettes, and most of those rosettes are thin leaved plants. They grab my eye, and make it difficult to see anything else. 

I like what you have, and would leave the Sword and the Crypts as well. I would also use them and build around them. 

I have some ideas, but would like to see a better photo....if you please!

Mike


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I chickened out tonight...I was gonna tear it apart but I ended up doing a large water change and some moving around of the portable stuff to show what I want to keep and make work. I need some sort of plan when I tackle this and well, I just dont have one yet. The photos aint that great because the water is stirred up and bubblin a bit from the water change but they show some of the pieces I want to use. 


*click the photos for larger images*

*Full View For Plant Size*

 

*Left Side* - Mosses on java rock's , lots of small windelov ferns and the bolbitus in front of the crypt. As you can see in the background my helferi is not doing well with the new light situation, this will be getting a new home I think. There is another one in the center of the tank doing just as poorly. Im also thinkin of eliminating the Giant Anubia... not sure yet.

 

*Right Side*- I am keeping this sword and after looking under the tank at the roots it is not getting moved ! I also dug my lace java fern out from the back of the tank to show why that is going to be worked into the new look as well. I love the ferns. Im thinking that might get put on top of a moss mountain next to the bolbitus _somehow_. 



What would you do with this plant assortment in this tank? The crypt stand stays and the sword stays, I want to work around them... :icon_bigg


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I'll hold to my original suggestion, Buck, too many long, thin leaves. I think that is why I like the Sword so much. The different leaf shape really stands out.

Try treating the Sword and the Crypts as hardscape, and build around them. I think moving the C. helferi behind the Sword would be a good place to start. 

I also think you'll need to add some wood or bare rock just to add some accent to the aquarium.

Mike


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I am thinking of pulling the helferi's out Mike. Since lowering the lighting it is doing poorly. It has dropped the larger leaves and lost a good amount of that deep green coloring it had. I have to eliminate some plant varieties anyways so Im thinking that is one of them. Ive been on a search for some wood/branches with no luck but I do have some rock I am going to try.
I do like the idea of using thinner leaves as a backdrop to the sword , maybe I can work it out with the lace fern instead. I was planning on topping a stone pile with either the lace fern or the bolbitus. How do you think the bolbitus would look elevated next too or behind the sword ? Maybe the dark green would accent the swords colors nice ? hmmm


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I am not sure about the Bolbitus and the Sword. I would like to see the C. helferi and the sword though. I still think the C. helferi to the righ and behind the Sword would look good. Try it before you lose the C. helferi.

Mike


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Well I did it... I pulled all of the plants out of the tank last night except for the crypt stand. I had to pull the sword because it just was in a totally ridiculous spot after all was said and done. I moved it to the rear left corner as suggested and added some granite stone and started replanting. The wife likes the look so far and I feel like a kid in a candy store now that Im rescaping.

I'll snap a photo later for opinions of what I have so far after the dust settles, here what it looked like this morning before pulling the sword and its root mass from hell ! It had a main root that went all the way to the left side of the tank. :icon_roll


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hahaha, great job Buck! Can't wait to see how the tank is going to look.


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

D'oh! A clean slate! Good luck ... I'm in the (long) process of the same thing.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

John P. said:


> D'oh! A clean slate! Good luck ... I'm in the (long) process of the same thing.


Noo! We wanna see a picture before mast destruction comes to your tank!


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Good luck on the new scape!! Call me sick, but I actually like redoing my tank from time to time... :tongue:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Here is what I have so far. 
First of all the tank _desperately_ needs a background that I will add this week. 
*The things I like...*
I'm kinda pleased with the center look of the lace fern along side the crypt stand with the stonework and windelov fern edging in front of it. I have a half bag of moon sand left that I am thinking of putting in front of the stone to the front of the tank. Behind the crypts is about an 8" circle of free space for the addition of something tall in the way of stems *or* I have a friend that might possibly have an extra green lotus or two that I would like to add to the left in place of that tall stone. I think the large green leaves would offset the darker crypts and create a nice medium height edge between crypts/sword. If he dont come through I think I will be ordering one or two. (Agree/Disagree?) I tried the sword in that spot but it just didnt look right, it looked best in the corner as suggested. 
It needs to grow out some but I also like the two smaller stones on the left with the small blassi crypts and green wendtii crypts in front of them in the left corner... when they grow out a bit it should look nice. I need to order a couple more to add to that corner.
*Things I dont like...*
_I dont like_ that tall stone in the back on the left, Im thinking of possibly using it laying down somewhere and building a retaining wall on the right side to tier the tank or possibly standing it up elsewhere on the right side. Im not sure though that I want anything tall on that side at all. Im considering just reseeding the right with dwarf sags and keeping them trimmed low. Again, Im up for suggestions. _I also dont like_ that I stupidly mixed in some lighter colored gravel years ago to texture the substrates look ! :angryfire Now its mixed throughout the tank and I will be capping it off I think with more Eco, moon sand or just some black gravel.

Anyways...Im open to suggestions since my brain is fried ...so fire away ! roud:


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

I really like it so far roud: 

I'm in agreement on the tall stone on the left.

Here's what I see on the left: Remove the tall stone, and maybe even the stone directly in front of it, and plant that whole section with dwarf sags with continuation around the leftmost stone right to the front glass. This means you'd probably have to move those 2 small crypts(?) behind the moss rocks.

On the right, open area, put one rock somewhere in there,laying down then plant the remaining open area with short foreground plant of your choice. Maybe some of that dwarf hairgrass, you had, towards the back and right and then some glosso or something very low growing for the rest of the entire forground. Thats what I see, anyway.

I really like the terracing, and the overall direction your going in. :wink: 

Marcel


----------



## shuks (Jul 10, 2005)

I dissagree, I like the 3 large rock layout on the back left side. IMO, DONT ADD fake backround, I think it makes tanks look cheezey. Use tall plants to cover the background instead.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

shuks said:


> I dissagree, I like the 3 large rock layout on the back left side.


My wife likes it, my folks just left the house and they like it but somehow it just seems out of place to me. It is a great terracing sized rock and that was its original intent but when I stuck it in that corner I liked it at first. I agree with Marcel, its gotta go.
*Background ;*
I was not thinking of any "patterns" or fake stone looks I was thinking of a solid color to hide the wall behind the tank...the woodgrain looks like crapola...LOL
Too hide the entire wall with plants would mean having a jungle tank again and I really do not want to go there . Im thinking a simpler , more natural scape to the tank.

As for the right side I am still up in the air as to what to do. I know I do not want a full foreground planted anymore. I want a good amount of open substrate "somewhere" in the tank. I may move some stone to that side or add another small piece or two of stone and plant between it sparingly with something different between them. I really would like to try some Hydrocotyle and I thought it might look nice growing 20 or so stems between some stone pieces. I dont know what its lighting requirements are but it always intrigued me when I saw it in others tanks. roud: 

Time to hit some plant sites and see whats out there for sale. 

Im still game for some more ideas... thanks Marcel and shuks for the input. :icon_bigg


----------



## vwboy53 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey Buck,
love you tank, I like the simpler layout, looks "cleaner" (in design perspective).
Any new thoughts to your background? What about a darker blue (like the standard stuff you see at LFS 's)?


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree about the one tall rock on the left, gots to go. also i agree with marcel that the front left would like nice with a foreground of sag or the hairgrass. But i think the filter intake and output would be better suited for the same positioning but on the left side. That way it won't affect what you plant on the right (as it certainly won't bother the sword on the left). unless you planned on keep the right side very low. but i think the right side would look nice with one type of stem plant growing tall, maybe stargrass or stellata or something with narrow leaves.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I had a blue background on this tank before and I would have to find a deeper shade if I were to go with blue again. As far as the equiptment goes, I am pretty much stuck since there is allready another XP2 hooked up behind the sword. I run two filters on this tank. 
The look of equiptment dont bother me much since it is a necessity, I try to hide it when I can but sometimes you just have to deal with it. :icon_frow 

I have been looking everywhere for something "different" to plant in here and try but other then Aquabid everyone has the run of the mill assortment. Lowcoaster has some interesting plants but I dont want to take out a second mortgage to get them just to find out that they need more light. Maybe I should put the other 110 watts back on here and up the dosing again... I wanted low light, low maintenance but it narrows down the planting possibilities tremendously. :icon_roll 
I have some C.helferi sitting in the cooler that just dont like my new light levels and I need to find a home for it.
I also still have a ton of sags that I pulled out of the tank from and I will most likely set some back in here. I did like the look they had but they are very invasive little critters.

Decisions , decisions , decisions


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

First, Buck, that's a great new start. It looks clean and quite natural looking. Personally, since the major stones have white highlights, I think the lighter color stones in the substrate sort of fit. I love the way the rock nearest the center angles up towards the right corner of the tank. Perhaps you could make the rocks around the sword angle in a similar direction. With those particular rocks, it might not work out, but I think it might add an interesting 'flow' to the layout. 

I'm certainly not one to turn down trying additional plants, but I'm not sure I would do too much more with the layout for a while. See how it grows in. Personally, I'm liking that more open, minimalist look.

Can't wait to see the next step!
Brian.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

BSS said:


> Perhaps you could make the rocks around the sword angle in a similar direction. With those particular rocks, it might not work out, but I think it might add an interesting 'flow' to the layout


 Ya know something Brian you are onto something there... I have a couple more stones that may just be perfect. Maybe that stone is why I dont want to mess with the center anymore.
Thanks for that suggestion, You just gave me an idea and a direction ! roud:

I definately do not want to overplant this tank, the whole idea of the rescape was to get a more open look to the tank. Im sick of clutter...LOL

Thanks again for the idea Brian...fresh eyes and a fresh outlook always help !


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I like the lay out very much! However, I don't care for the large stones around the sword. They do look out of place. They are a great idea and will work they just need to be repositioned.

There is something that you have to change. You have to change the rocks you have plants tied to. The red stones are just screaming "Here we are!", they draw too much attention.

Plants look great! The different shapes, colors and sizes are going to work out well! roud:

Mike


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

In another 4 weeks you wont even see those red lava rocks Mike. I seeded those lightly just a mere few weeks ago...you should have seen them then ! :wink:


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Buck said:


> Things I don't like...[/B]
> _I dint like_ that tall stone in the back on the left, I'm thinking of possibly using it laying down somewhere and building a retaining wall on the right side to tier the tank or possibly standing it up elsewhere on the right side. I'm not sure though that I want anything tall on that side at all. I'm considering just reseeding the right with dwarf sags and keeping them trimmed low.


Agreed. IMO you have a nice left high, right low, slope going on. Visually I would do as you are mentioning above, or something like it, to keep it or even enhance it.

I've experimented with the same, on a much smaller scale of course, and come to the conclusion that many fish like that open space too. Which of course, only enhances the visual beauty of the tank!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Yesterday I moved the stones out of the left and moved the sword behind the crypts and added the "not so dwarf" dwarf sags to the corner and here is what I have... I hate the left side now ! 
I am entertaining thoughts of pulling the sags and adding a Red Rubin sword , Giant Hygro's or something else large leafed to fill that entire corner in to the top of the tank.
Im also not so sure I like the Giant anubia where it is, I did at first but I think it distracts the right side and the lace ferns now. :icon_roll 

I'll get it one of these days...

Critique session is now re-opened ...please feel free to HELP ! LOL :wink:


----------



## dss2004 (Apr 1, 2005)

I think it looks fantastic. I love the way the java fern appears pressed up against the rock. The formations work well, and the whole scene seems to flow really nicely. Is there going to be anything low growing moving down the right side of the tank? Anyway I love it, can't wait to see the progression.


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow Buck, that looks really nice. Props on stone selection and placement. More props on excellent plant contrasts! My suggestion would be to move the fern and sword/anubias(?) to the left side and stick with a triangular layout b/c right now...it's not quite a triangular design, it's not quite a mound. I could see the fern on the leftmost rock to add height and depth to the left side. That would allow you to pull the sags out of the back left and fill in the front and right side.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

i like your latest layout alot. however i would consider adding some low ground cover plants to the right side so that it looks alittle more balanced. you might also want to think about placing some smaller black rocks out in that area in the direction that your slop is flowing...to make it look more like a colapsed bank, if you know what i mean. looks great none the less though


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

dss2004 said:


> Is there going to be anything low growing moving down the right side of the tank?


 I have no idea what Im gonna do on that side yet...Im still trying to figure out the leftside but I do need to do something over there. I have a ton of moss that I would like to utilize but Im still not quite sure how to do it yet...LOL


Troy said:


> stick with a triangular layout b/c right now...it's not quite a triangular design, it's not quite a mound. I could see the fern on the leftmost rock to add height and depth to the left side. That would allow you to pull the sags out of the back left and fill in the front and right side.


 Consider them sags as good as gone. Im not sure if I am even going to replant them in here later and if I do it will be on the right. Nothing is going in front of the stone in the middle. 


TheOtherGeoff said:


> i like your latest layout alot. however i would consider adding some low ground cover plants to the right side so that it looks alittle more balanced.


 I think I lost the balance with the sags on the left and the anubia on the right, throws everything out of whack I think. :icon_redf 

Well I had a half a bag of moon sand kickin around so I added it to the center of the tank and I moved the anubia into the center as well and away from the lace fern...I like it better in there. Now I may have to order some more sand, the dark really shpws off the stone and my cory treats it like a playground ! 
I havent spent this much time in this tank in a long long while ! :icon_bigg


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Buck - I think you need to go buy back a bunch of that Balansae you sold off a year or so back. Let that grow high in the left hand corner and you'd get a nice sloping look.

New rock layout really rocks :icon_roll !
Brian.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Thanks Brian... the balansae's were a thought but I think I want some broad leaf plant back there or nothing at all. I am tearing the sags out for sure...I hate them in that spot . :hihi:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I finally added a background and it was long overdue my wife said ! LOL 
For changes I removed all the sags from the left and loaded it up with some moss, planted two small kleinerbar swords...(thanks Mike !) On the right I planted a small Barclaya longifolia and some augustifolia (again ...thanks Mike !) You cant really see the plants yet in this photo but I also picked up a small green lotus and a neat looking apono at the LFS last week...the tag only said Aponogeten sp. but I liked it and have high hopes for it. roud: 

I am going to put another 1/2" of moon sand throughout the tank for aesthetics but also to seal up my substrate a bit...I have done a mess of playing in here over the last couple weeks and I need a security blanket to keep the years of Jobes stick powder in there ! I gave the sub a few good python treatments but more sand would make me feel a whole lot better... and for a few weeks anyways... I think it would look real good too ! 

What ya think so far ? :icon_bigg


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

It's looking great roud: 

One little thing, take it or leave it: The rock on the far right next to the glass, move it left to the other side of the reddish plant to give it the illusion that it broke off the the pile of rocks and landed there, maybe turn it so its more flat, as if at one time it was attached to the larger rock and cracked and broke off. Know what I mean?


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Looking good! I think the Hygro. C. "Angustfolia" that Mike gave you was from me. I love how all these plants are connected in some way. I just rescaped and chucked all of it except for a small stem. I can't seem to eradicate the species I love.

Tank's looking well!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Looking great, Buck! roud: 

The Barclaya longifolia is a neat plant! You've given it lots of room, so it will look great!

Plant trading is great, isn't it? I love passing around plants! FYI- The K bars are originally from tessoci and EoS the masters of the K-bar! I have a couple more I got from them and they are doing great!

Mike


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

Very nice rescape!


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Buck,

You are more willing to tear into your tank than anyone else on the forum (frequently at moments when I happen to think it looks great). roud:

Is the moss on the left two different species, or is it just layed out differently?

I have a mystery apon in my tank as well. It was labeled as crispus, but study has learned me otherwise, as it does not have the serrated leaf edges. Regardless, it's one of my favorite plants in my tank. Very charasmatic, the way they die off and come back.

I'm digging the hardscape, but I want to see more green!

Ted


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

So what's next? Any choice for a foreground plant?


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

unirdna said:


> I'm digging the hardscape, but I want to see more green!
> 
> Ted



yes, you need foreground plants. for me that's the biggest challenge.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Marcel said:


> The rock on the far right next to the glass, move it left to the other side of the reddish plant


 I can see that ! That side of the tank is still kinda sketchy. I have the Barclaya longifolia and the mystery apono side by side and I am hoping they will grow together and make a nice combo. That stone has been a thorn with me for days.


John said:


> Looking good! I think the Hygro. C. "Angustfolia" that Mike gave you was from me.


 Its a neat looking plant that I am hoping does well in the tank, I thought the look kinda fits the rest of the tank. Aint it funny how plants make their way around to different tanks ! roud:


Momo said:


> The K bars are originally from tessoci and EoS the masters of the K-bar! I have a couple more I got from them and they are doing great!


 You didnt tell me they were famous K Bars ! I love 'em Mike...you da man ! :icon_bigg


unirdna said:


> Is the moss on the left two different species, or is it just layed out differently?


 There is actually 3 types in the tank but the stuff on the floor is just a bit tired from an extended stay in the bucket...LOL It will get green again. I hoping to show patience and let the moss go crazy over there and grow all around the swords. Its a love / hate relationship with me and moss. 
Sounds like we might have the same apono...This apono has smooth edged leafs too with a long stem to a thin leaf. I cant wait to see it in a couple months. :icon_bigg


Georgiadawgger said:


> So what's next? Any choice for a foreground plant?


Nope...at least not for a while. I am enjoying the open feeling of the tank plus Im thinking of adding maybe two bags more of moonsand in the next couple weeks. 
The only plant you will see that you might consider a foreground plant in this tank will be the moss. 

Which would look better ? Who thinks Moon Sand and who thinks Mixed like it is on the sides allready ?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I get home today and look in the tank and it appears my little "green" lotus is turning red ! This plant had no hint of red in it a week ago. Its throwing out new leaf's like crazy. In front of the stone is the baby Barclaya longifolia and next to it are the two apono's from the LFS. 
Now Im thinking a splash of red might look nice in that corner OR should I maybe move it to the left side on the edge of the moss before it gets too big. I miss having a lotus in the tank...used to love 'em roud:


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I like the idea of keeping some of the colorful plants off to the right side. It kinda makes me think the other plants got jealous of their beauty and good looks and banished them to their own corner of the tank :icon_bigg !


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

The more I think about it the more I think I better stop messin around in here...LOL !! How much stress can one tank take ?


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Buck said:


> I get home today and look in the tank and it appears my little "green" lotus is turning red ! This plant had no hint of red in it a week ago. Its throwing out new leaf's like crazy. In front of the stone is the baby Barclaya longifolia and next to it are the two apono's from the LFS.
> Now Im thinking a splash of red might look nice in that corner OR should I maybe move it to the left side on the edge of the moss before it gets too big. I miss having a lotus in the tank...used to love 'em roud:


Move the rock, move the rock, move the rock. :icon_bigg In that last picture if you just move it to the left side of that picture frame and back a little, it would look like a natural erosion off of the big pile of rocks.

Not another word.....I'll keep my nose outta your tank now. :icon_roll 

Marcel


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Did a little more rearranging the other day. 
First and foremost was the lone stone that Marcel didnt like and now I agree it looks better pushed back...(I hope , LOL) I moved the H. augustifolia out of the right corner, pulled the Kleinerbars forward a bit and removed the moss from the base of them, it was a bit unruly looking I thought.
I also moved the bolbitus from the center and put it back behind the large sword in the left where it would get more water flow and that has helped it allready. 
The little B. longifolia and my crypt stand had a major meltdown but they appear to be slowly coming back. In the right hand side in the middle of the foreground is a lotus bulb that is just starting to sprout some growth , so the right side of this tank will have 2 lotus plants in it from front to back with hopefully a tall apono, the giant anubia and the B. longifolia growing up between them all if you can envision that. I am really hoping that the lotus bulb sprouting will be a green one... fingers crossed . roud:


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

I was simply going to post "much nicer", but I couldn't figure out why it was better. Went back a page or two......ah,  nice background! That's the first time I saw a full tank shot with the black.

(I also agree that the lone rock was better off gone). Starting to green up. I think the new plant in the back, left corner improves the flow of the aquascape.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks much better!

The Bolbitus may eventually get swallowed up by the swords, but that will be some time in the future.

I love the plants you have popped between the stones. Lace Java ferns?

The Barclaya longifolia will bounce back, so be patient. The lotus will have red leaves...sorry!

Mike


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

unirdna said:


> I was simply going to post "much nicer", but I couldn't figure out why it was better. Went back a page or two......ah, nice background!


 Its amazing what a background does for a tank...if nothing else it defines the plants, unless you have a nice backdrop wall ... roud:


Momo said:


> I love the plants you have popped between the stones. Lace Java ferns?


 They are all windelov ferns in the crevices and Lace ferns in the background between the stones. Those Kleinerbars you sent me are puttin up new leaves quick Mike as is the Moehmanni crypt ! roud: Big time meltdown of the Barclaya but I have hopes, lookin better each day. I think the Lotus you are saying that is red is definately a red, however, the one you cant really see is going to be green ... thats my story and Im stickin to it ! LOL
Besides, thats the "green" one that Steve sent to you by accident right and if Steve ordered it as green it MUST be green !! :tongue: :icon_bigg 

My fingers are still crossed...its takin its time poppin' !


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Buck said:


> Besides, thats the "green" one that Steve sent to you by accident right and if Steve ordered it as green it MUST be green !! :tongue: :icon_bigg
> 
> My fingers are still crossed...its takin its time poppin' !


Buck - I'd have to go back and check my purchase record. My criteria was not color though. It was getting a variety that I knew had spread invasively within the US waterways through introduction. I'll have to go back and check. But don't count on green. Sorry. :icon_frow


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow I like the last pic a lot . . . maybe you can extend more of those nie brown crypts in the mid ground . . . it's looking great Buck


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

scolley said:


> I'd have to go back and check my purchase record. My criteria was not color though.


 No biggie Steve...whatever grows is whats gonna stay. I knew you had mentioned greens but with a barren bulb there is no way to know. I like 'em all... roud:


greenmiddlefinger said:


> maybe you can extend more of those nie brown crypts in the mid ground . . . it's looking great Buck


 Thanks ! In a way Im sorry I ditched so many of the baby crypts I had, some went in the mail and some went in the trash and after they were all gone, the existing ones decided to melt for know apparent reason. I never moved them but I may have disturbed the deepest roots when I pulled the sword up that was next to them. I never would have thought that that would have much effect but I guess it did. :angryfire

But on the good side I have completely beat even the "nuisance algae" and have been seeing some nice changes in a few plants. I ran out of magnesium 2 weeks ago and kept forgetting to buy some and Im wondering if the windelov ferns are missing it more then I think...they are starting to look ratty and I have NEVER had that problem before. 
Time will tell...I started dosing it in the tank again today since I picked up some E salt at wally world last night. The key to remembering is to write it down on a list ! :icon_roll 

Its always something ! LMAO !


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Everything is just pluggin along , no major change but a couple subtle ones I think. I did a major trim to the sword and the lace java's last week and moved the moss back to the front. 
The left rear corner is a dessimated patch of hygro that is being devoured by the congos. They have to go ! :tongue: 

Just thought I would share a photo today... :icon_bigg


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

IMO Buck this is a good example of slow, steady, improvement. If you look back over your posts of this "new" layout, you can see steady, progressive improvement in layout. roud: 

The best part, IMO, is that it is true progression. Free of the typical "_rip 'em and stick 'em 'till it looks right_" bunch of stem plants. Patience pays. Keep it up!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Barclaya longifolia is coming along! It will absolutely fill in that side of the aquarium.

Might even flower for you too!

Mike


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I just picked up this thread again. I really like the lace java fern in the center and hill of rockery etc. And the open and free swimming areas. I imagine the fish like all that elbow room on the right...Looks terrific. roud: Bob


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

scolley said:


> Free of the typical "rip 'em and stick 'em 'till it looks right


 This tank has been ripped plenty and everytime I pay the price with algae so no more of that...LOL
I am trying to maintain an open feel. :icon_bigg


Momotaro said:


> Barclaya longifolia is coming along!


 Yeh Mike it is doing well. It grows in spurts it seems and I have trimmed a couple larger leaves in hopes it will concentrate on new growth and roots. So far it seems to have helped but now I will leave it alone. roud:


Betowess said:


> the open and free swimming areas. I imagine the fish like it


Actually Bob its done for purely selfish reasons... heh ! :icon_bigg 

I think I need to get some ferts in the sub under the lotus's...they have been growing slowly and strangely dropping leaves easily. I really cleaned out the substrate when I ripped everything out so nutrients may be a bit shy in there. 
Also I am not sure I like the apono in that spot or the hygro on that side, Im thinking of either removing it alltogether or moving it to the right rear corner.
Im kinda holding judgement till the lotus's and Barclaya take off. 

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

A major step for the tank today... I netted out the six Congo Tetras and took them for a drive to the LFS. My plants can grow in peace now instead of pieces... LOL

Now I just need to decide what to replace them with, Im thinking a good number of rummynose to add to the 6 I have, dunno yet. I have also been considering parting ways with the Angels so I can have some shrimp again for cleanup and entertainment value. roud:


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Buck said:


> A major step for the tank today... I netted out the six Congo Tetras and took them for a drive to the LFS. My plants can grow in peace now instead of pieces... LOL
> 
> Now I just need to decide what to replace them with, Im thinking a good number of rummynose to add to the 6 I have, dunno yet. I have also been considering parting ways with the Angels so I can have some shrimp again for cleanup and entertainment value. roud:


No more Congos!  I hear ya Buck since I had some really pretty rainbowfish a while back that were so cool to look at, but they really liked the taste of really expensive salad! 

A nice school of rummy's would have a great effect with the length of the tank...any ideas for a upper-mid swimmer?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I do miss the activity of the congos but Im better off for it. I was wondering if my Angels might have been partially guilty as well but the plants are recovering nicely now. It was definately the congos eating my plants. 

I am considering parting ways today with my Angels...this is going to be a tough decision but I am ready for a change.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 2, 2005)

Buck, your tank looks great. That moss on the wood is fabulous.

I just added some Flame tetra to my tank and I gotta plug 'em 'cuz I love the orange/red of them against the green of plants. Beautiful contrast.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Just thought I would share an end view photo I liked that I took tonight. :icon_bigg 
There have been a few changes lately. I removed a big sword and the 2 large aponos and replaced them with babies from each to start all over. It was weird, the apono sent out what I thought was a flower stem but a flower never appeared. Almost like a fern, a baby plant just started growing 3/4's of the way up the stem and then another 3" or so past it on the same stem. 
But without flowers? This was a new one on me because it was almost like a vertical runner that would never go down. I almost let it keep going but it was driving me nuttso at about 4 feet long allready...it was almost across the entire tank. 

Anyways..just an update photo and as you can see...Im on a moss kick again. :icon_roll


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

For some reason, those swords look very unusuall to your tank, I don't know why but they just don't seem to fit in well.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

I tell you... it makes me happy to see more tanks that have so much open space! I think it is under appreciated how hard it is to have just a few plants. Having a healthy jungle is easy next to having a tank that is mostly water and still algae free! roud: 

A tank full of green can cover up a whole lot of uglies Buck. But all that open space not only shows that the tank is solid (!), but IMO is lot more appealing to the eye.

_Translated _ - A jungle is easy IMO, both technically and cosmetically. But it takes courage and skill to reduce both the plant mass and the visual density of the plants, and still have something that is both healthy and beautiful!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Jdinh04 said:


> For some reason, those swords look very unusuall to your tank, I don't know why but they just don't seem to fit in well.


That large sword is gone and I agree it didnt fit. I am going to see how the small ones pan out in that side. I still have two Kleiner bar swords in there that are on the other end of the tank that you cant see in this last photo. They are beautiful and are staying relatively small so I am hoping to have them flower soon to get some babies and then I can replace the larger variety. roud:


scolley said:


> all that open space not only shows that the tank is solid (!), but IMO is lot more appealing to the eye.


 I am trying to keep it with a lot of open space but it isnt easy at times. I am still thinking of parting with the Angels and going with a bunch of schoolers and shrimp but I am struggling with removing the angels... (actually I dont want to listen to the wife whine, she loves the angels) :icon_conf 
Having fewer plants is definately a challenge at times. Dosing becomes a game and balance becomes more difficult but I am getting there. I still get nuisance algae here and there for no apparent reason but thats all part of the hobby. Its gonna be a long winter bro and I have time to tinker now...LOL

BTW Steve... in that photo you can see the crypts you sent me in the center, they did a melt down but are on the road to recovery. :icon_bigg


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Buck said:


> BTW Steve... in that photo you can see the crypts you sent me in the center, they did a melt down but are on the road to recovery. :icon_bigg


Cool! I love those little crypts! I ripped them out of my 20g, planning on tearing it down. But then I decided to keep it running as a low-tech grow-out and those wacky little crypts came back - big time! There must have left plantlets in the tank that I didn't see. And they way they are thriving now, it just goes to show that the one thing those little plants seem to love is being ignored and just left alone.

That's good, 'cuz that's one part of the hobby I'm good at! :hihi:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I like the KB swords, Buck. Give them a chance to grow in and I think they will look fine.

How is the Barclaya longifolia doing for you? 

Mike


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

scolley said:


> those wacky little crypts came back - big time!


I have learned that if you miss a root or two when pulling crypts , they can still have a legitimate shot of coming back on you.
And they say Duckweed is hard to get rid of ! LOL


Momo said:


> How is the Barclaya longifolia doing for you?


That is one bizarre plant Mike. They started that strong comeback after melting away and now have stopped growing it seems. I lost the larger leaves on both. :icon_roll 
I stuck some root tabs under them and it seems to be helping. Do you supplement them from below ?


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

We haven't seen a full-tank photo for 1/4 year. 
Any chance you'd indulge us, Buck?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

It has been a while I guess Ted ... I'll have to fire up the camera this weekend.


----------



## joestreich (Mar 24, 2005)

can't wait to see the pics. I just got in on this thread and loved to see the progression of your tank. Looks GREAT!!!


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey there stranger!! Man I haven't talked to ya in ages....Hows the tank lookin these days?? :icon_bigg


----------

